# AEW Beach Break 2022: a man and his orange with the lights out



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sammy in a ladder match should be good. It's the first Cody match I've ever looked forward to.*


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I wonder if the six man could lead to the start of the Inner Circle finally breaking up. I can see the heels sneaking out a victory, resulting in Eddie Kingston instigating further strife between Jericho and Santana/Ortiz. 

I hope Sammy wins the ladder match, but I am guessing that's doubtful. As far as Cole vs Cassidy, I think Cole has to win here to cement his main event status.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Good looking card.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I actually think that Orange Cassidy will win this Wednesday night via outside help, and his victory against Adam Cole won’t count in their records since it’s an Unsanctioned Lights Out match.

Cleveland, Ohio is quite an interesting setting though! Something about that particular place sounds very familiar 🤔


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

Beach Break… In January… In Cleveland.
Who booked this?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Lurker V2.0 said:


> Beach Break… In January… In Cleveland.
> Who booked this?


Well, at least we still have AEWs holiday extravaganza in mid July to look forward to!


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Lurker V2.0 said:


> Beach Break… In January… In Cleveland.
> Who booked this?


Cleveland has some beautiful beaches 😜


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lurker V2.0 said:


> Beach Break… In January… In Cleveland.
> Who booked this?


Apparently the arena is right on the beach, or so I heard. Probably a little cold now though LOL


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

listen… fr….. OC better beat butter arms Cole


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Beach Break was very likely named for…OrangeCassidy! 

That is the name of his inverted reverse piledriver-thing he does. I have seen that move since Genki Horiguchi’s Beach Break started making tape during the first years of Ultimo Dragon’s Toryumon Japan promotion. To this day I cannot describe what the move is. Maybe it can be a papoose piledriver. As long as everyone knows what a papoose is I have solved the problem. Thank god for Tatanka and his contribution to the rich tapestry that is pro wrestling history.

The first Beach Break had the conclusion of the Best Man angle for Miro. They also did the Kip/Penelope wedding that evening. Orange Cassidy made a bit of an entrance that night which managed to pull the focus from the beautiful bride.

Fast forward to this week, another Beach Break has arrived. The main event is Orange Cassidy vs. Adam Cole in a Lights Out Match. It can be an even bigger night for Orange this Wednesday.

With the match being unsanctioned Adam Cole can lose and the match won’t go on his won/loss record. It is a win for everyone - unofficially, of course. AEW might spring for bikini models Lounging on lawn chairs but this is Orange Cassidy’s night.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Good looking card.


Really? its ordinary at best for a supposed TV special.

the only matchup that looks must see is the ladder match the rest look like an ordinary dynamite or rampage


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Christ could they make the lights out stipulation any more worthless, it almost no better than how meaningless the hell in the cell has become in wwe


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Cody and Guevara will probably be great. Sammy's bullshit is best suited for a ladder match. 

Also I hope Cole and OC isn't bloody. They're overdoing it at this point.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Dizzie said:


> Christ could they make the lights out stipulation any more worthless, it almost no better than how meaningless the hell in the cell has become in wwe


I think this is MAYBE the fourth Lights Out Match ever. 

Each match has been quite memorable if not enjoyable. The last one was the best yet and it made Britt Baker THE STAR of first half of 2022 AEW. It helped cement Thunder Rosa as the next fans’ choice for champ after Britt. 

Rosa was still with the NWA and couldn’t follow up as well on the momentum she earned from beating Britt in such a memorable match last St. Patrick’s Day Slam.
They haven’t made anything worthless at all. If anything the match has a mystique to it after Britt/Rosa put on such an important memorable match and performances.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Sammy should win with help from Tay Conti. Unleash Sammy and Tay on AEW.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

im looking forward to seeing this in person, i have my ticket


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Lurker V2.0 said:


> Beach Break… In January… In Cleveland.
> Who booked this?


it could really use a different title


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Dislike both sammy and cody but sammy plain sucks.

So ye cody should win here. 

Lights out match couldn't care less as neither guy interests me. 

So card wise not that good.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They're closing in on 6,000 tickets sold for this show.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Cody vs. Sammy could be great given how many stupid/crazy things Sammy (and at times Cody) will do in a normal match. Then throw ladders into the mix. Not sure what's going to happen for both men going forward, but regardless Cody wins.

Not really that into the Elite vs. Best Friends stuff so I hope Cole vs. OC is the end. That said, given Cole's extreme matches in NXT, he'll probably take some stupid bumps himself in this match.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

3venflow said:


> They're closing in on 6,000 tickets sold for this show.


Maybe Wardlow and Gargano have big families. I looked up the building. 6,000 is less than half full, isn’t it? Are they using a different setup that reconfigured the seating capacity?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Cole absolutely should win.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Maybe Wardlow and Gargano have big families. I looked up the building. 6,000 is less than half full, isn’t it? Are they using a different setup that reconfigured the seating capacity?


The place holds 13,000 normally, but with production and staging it is probably closer to 10,000. Take out the hard camera seats and it is closer to 9,000. So it will be about 65% to 70% full from what's available.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Current configuration is for 7,556 fans so they've sold 77% of the available tickets.

Also TIL Adam Cole is actually taller than someone.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485759838424608775


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

OC vs Adam Cole is a tv changer


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

can someone explain to me why an event called beach break is happening in cleveland at the end of january?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

As much as I'd prefer Cassidy and Cole to both be laid out and it be ruled a no contest, I'll take Pockets over Adam "never picked up a weight in his life" Cole. 

What a dumb match to begin with.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Orange Cassidy vs Adam Cole will be an awesome match for sure, and they deserve the main event for sure considering how both of them are truly great talents 



TonySirico said:


> can someone explain to me why an event called beach break is happening in cleveland at the end of january?


Orange Cassidy is closing the show most likely (since the event is named after his big signature move); and Cleveland, Ohio is a familiar place for a certain someone.

You'll find out in 2 nights. If what I'm thinking ends up happening, then it'll be an awesome highlight


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

DammitChrist said:


> Orange Cassidy vs Adam Cole will be an awesome match for sure, and they deserve the main event for sure considering how both of them are truly great talents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I highly doubt Lebron James is going to show up on Wednesday


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

La Parka said:


> I highly doubt Lebron James is going to show up on Wednesday


Damn, that's a shame then


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> As much as I'd prefer Cassidy and Cole to both be laid out and it be ruled a no contest, I'll take Pockets over Adam "never picked up a weight in his life" Cole.
> 
> What a dumb match to begin with.


They could do a bench press contest. Statlander would win if everyone got turns to lift. Maybe their feud could be over some games on Twitch.

A Lights Out Match suits them just fine. The feud has escalated in violence and even pulled ten or more other wrestlers into their feud in support roles. Adam Cole is getting the ppv title shot. He will be just like his bay bay and get over looking tough by losing the Lights Out Match. He could also very well beat Orange Cassidy and look like a sadist in the process.

It’s the perfect scenario for elevating Cole. If he loses it won’t count on his record. He also gets over as tougher if he loses the right way.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> They could do a bench press contest. Statlander would win if everyone got turns to lift. Maybe their feud could be over some games on Twitch.
> 
> A Lights Out Match suits them just fine. The feud has escalated in violence and even pulled ten or more other wrestlers into their feud in support roles. Adam Cole is getting the ppv title shot. He will be just like his bay bay and get over looking tough by losing the Lights Out Match. He could also very well beat Orange Cassidy and look like a sadist in the process.
> 
> It’s the perfect scenario for elevating Cole. If he loses it won’t count on his record. He also gets over as tougher if he loses the right way.


I don't know, when I think of a Lights Out Match, I certainly don't think of a comedy wrestler in Orange Cassidy and a joke in Adam Cole. Can't help but feel this is all just a repeat of Baker vs Rosa.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Adam Cole would have been better off cutting his hair, changing his name and becoming a manager.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

La Parka said:


> I highly doubt Lebron James is going to show up on Wednesday


Lebron’s favorite wrestler is Sting, Tony better be on that call and pulling for Lebron to appear. Didn’t Giannis appear once?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Lebron’s favorite wrestler is Sting, Tony better be on that call and pulling for Lebron to appear. Didn’t Giannis appear once?


Lebron and Cody vs Giannis and Sammy 

book it fellas


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

It's like a card you get on the Indies. Laughable.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Is it my imagination, or has the Adam Cole hate only appeared since his move to AEW?
I don't remember the stupid comments about his height and physique while he was in NXT - Or maybe I was just better at ignoring the trolls before? 

Cole / Cassidy will be a great match, no doubt. They're 2 great workers and both have well established gimmicks, and both can tell a story in the ring.

The Beach Break card otherwise, does look like a regular Dynamite - But that's probably more because a "regular" Dynamite is always, at minimum, very good. This should be an excellent 2 hours of TV.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

greasykid1 said:


> Is it my imagination, or has the Adam Cole hate only appeared since his move to AEW?
> I don't remember the stupid comments about his height and physique while he was in NXT - Or maybe I was just better at ignoring the trolls before?


If I remember right NXT was always discussed far less here, even before 2.0. So less people were probably aware of him.

I really liked NXT Cole but everything about him has been so "off" since he came to AEW. At least to me.


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

greasykid1 said:


> Is it my imagination, or has the Adam Cole hate only appeared since his move to AEW?
> I don't remember the stupid comments about his height and physique while he was in NXT - Or maybe I was just better at ignoring the trolls before?
> 
> Cole / Cassidy will be a great match, no doubt. They're 2 great workers and both have well established gimmicks, and both can tell a story in the ring.
> ...


It's not your imagination. The guy is a great worker, great on the Mic and has a great entrance. But for some reason people on this site are more worried about muscles and what he does in his down time.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It seems like in the last month or so at least 1/3 of the posts on this forum are about how much Adam Cole sucks. I'm not sure if it's good that he's getting a lot of attention or bad because people are disliking him so much that it's what they think about the most when they watch AEW.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Geeee said:


> It seems like in the last month or so at least 1/3 of the posts on this forum are about how much Adam Cole sucks. I'm not sure if it's good that he's getting a lot of attention or bad because people are disliking him so much that it's what they think about the most when they watch AEW.


to me it's a sign that nobody watched NXT lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> to me it's a sign that nobody watched NXT lol


Well, I did check out of NXT around the time Cole debuted, so I wasn't that familiar with his work myself. I personally think he's been good in AEW. Good matches, good promos. Nothing amazing so far but these constant negative posts are almost making me into a fan..


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Geeee said:


> Well, I did check out of NXT around the time Cole debuted, so I wasn't that familiar with his work myself. I personally think he's been good in AEW. Good matches, good promos. Nothing amazing so far but these constant negative posts are almost making me into a fan..


For me personally, my main concerns with him are:
-he's actually very boring as a character, at least for me. He does not bring anything new to the table.
-he is a heel, but is coming out doing all his gestures and getting the crowd to cheer for him. The literal opposite of what a good heel does.
-his wrestling style is generic. again, it's the standard indyrific super kick shit. Bucks are guilty of the same shit.
-his look is very poor. generic. greased up hair. no effort really made.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> For me personally, my main concerns with him are:
> -he's actually very boring as a character, at least for me. He does not bring anything new to the table.
> -he is a heel, but is coming out doing all his gestures and getting the crowd to cheer for him. The literal opposite of what a good heel does.
> -his wrestling style is generic. again, it's the standard indyrific super kick shit. Bucks are guilty of the same shit.
> -his look is very poor. generic. greased up hair. no effort really made.


Interesting. I feel like The Jungle Express vs SuperCliq match was "indyriffic" but in general, I think Cole's matches in AEW have not been that excessive. He kind of had technical matches with Orange Cassidy and Trent Beretta and the mixed tag last week was very "sports entertainment". Again though, I don't have much experience with what he did before.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Interesting. I feel like The Jungle Express vs SuperCliq match was "indyriffic" but in general, I think Cole's matches in AEW have not been that excessive. He kind of had technical matches with Orange Cassidy and Trent Beretta and the mixed tag last week was very "sports entertainment". Again though, I don't have much experience with what he did before.


Feel free to check out any of Adam Cole's great work on Indy NXT! 

He was consistently 1 of the best highlights on that show for 4 years.

Adam Cole had countless good matches in WWE with the likes of Malakai Black, Ricochet, Johnny Gargano, (Matt) Riddle, Bryan Danielson, Pete Dunne, Finn Balor, Tommaso Ciampa, Velveteen Dream, Pat McAfee (in his own DEBUT match too), Kyle O'Reilly, Carmelo Hayes, and Bronson Reed throughout his tenure with that company.

Cole is pretty much always over with the wrestling crowds, and that's all that matters in the end 

He is a great wrestler, is great on the promo department, and is really charismatic too.

I expect Adam Cole to lose tomorrow night to Orange Cassidy, but I definitely see him as a future AEW World Champion.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

Lol Adam Cole is not doing a job for orange Cassidy while they’re building him into the title contender for the ppv. Especially not after nick Jackson laid down for trent


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

TonySirico said:


> Lol Adam Cole is not doing a job for orange Cassidy while they’re building him into the title contender for the ppv. Especially not after nick Jackson laid down for trent


It happened to Britt. She lost the lights out match to an unsigned Thunder Rosa, then won the women's title two months later. Since the lights out match doesn't count, it never hurt her ranking.

Personally, I could see this match going either way. If Gargano is debuting, I think he joins best friends. Beach Break was also the show that Kenta debuted at last year and it was after the main event.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A very one-sided feud which, in standard wrestling booking style, would lead to the babyface winning. But OC hasn't won any feuds for quite some time now and it'd seem weird for Cole to be an exception after OC lost to Hardy. Unless as mentioned... Gargano costs Cole?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> Feel free to check out any of Adam Cole's great work on Indy NXT!
> 
> He was consistently 1 of the best highlights on that show for 4 years.
> 
> ...


In any event, I like Cole much more than The Good Brothers so I think things will pop off when Kenny returns


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Adam Cole's a guy after seeing the last few months I don't fully get the hype around, but I don't think he's overrated to the level that Young Bucks or Omega are. He's a good talent that I don't really see as a main event guy... but he has value on the brand. He can work a good match and he's a really good promo guy.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

He size and his bad look is why he cant be a big time player. 

If he is pushed in the main event spot then it's safe to say TKs lost the plot.


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> Personally, I could see this match going either way. If Gargano is debuting, I think he joins best friends. Beach Break was also the show that Kenta debuted at last year and it was after the main event.


Totally forgot Kenta was in AEW.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I hope OC buries Cole to oblivion. I expect a bunch of big moves finishers spamfest like all big Cole matches.


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I hope OC buries Cole to oblivion. I expect a bunch of big moves finishers spamfest like all big Cole matches.


OC is just as bad tbh. The guy does the same matches over and over. I'm probably going to skip that match tbh.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*This* week's Dynamite episode looks to be very good and promising.
*Rebel*s like CM Punk and Britt Baker are advertised for tomorrow.
*Heart*'s out to those who get to attend live in Cleveland, Ohio to have a fun time


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

I hope the video package of Cody's promo on Road to Cleveland brought some clarity to what it was about for everyone who thought he was uttering nonsense on Wednesday.

Also. You just found out why 2.0 and Garcia are on AEW T.V. all the time as well. Really good promo.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Road to beach break


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Don’t you hate when you get your potato chips and your favourite beverage and sit on the couch to watch dynamite … and you’re a day early.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

😂😂😂😂

Pockets better murder this dude.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> View attachment 115805
> 
> 
> 😂😂😂😂
> ...


I understand that AEW brought this on themselves by giving Cole vs Cassidy such a dramatic pose-off but this is the main event of an episode of Dynamite, not WrestleMania. So, the scale is not exactly the same.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> *This* week's Dynamite episode looks to be very good and promising.
> *Rebel*s like CM Punk and Britt Baker are advertised for tomorrow.
> *Heart*'s out to those who get to attend live in Cleveland, Ohio to have a fun time


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Does anybody think this could be a way to write off Orange and give him some time off? As far as I know, he has been there since day one with out any vacation. I could see it happening.

Also if Gargano is going to debut tonight, joining Best Friends, I don't see him as a follower but a leader like Cole is right now with Kenny gone. Could do the same with Johnny.

The million dollar question is though, Would he be a member of Chaos?


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Gargano showing up will be another bad signing. Offers nothing like guys like fish, oriley, cole etc.

Getting alot of guys from the old NXT brand aint gona help the product. 

They should really be trying to focus on guys like Fatu, hammerstone etc when they become available.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Does anybody think this could be a way to write off Orange and give him some time off? As far as I know, he has been there since day one with out any vacation. I could see it happening.
> 
> Also if Gargano is going to debut tonight, joining Best Friends, I don't see him as a follower but a leader like Cole is right now with Kenny gone. Could do the same with Johnny.
> 
> The million dollar question is though, Would he be a member of Chaos?


I think Gargano joins Best Friends. It pisses off Trent that they keep bringing in new people (see Yuta) and Trent to go out on his own and takes Chaos with him. At first it would just be Trent and Rocky in the US, but they could another young guy.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

omaroo said:


> Gargano showing up will be another bad signing. Offers nothing like guys like fish, oriley, cole etc.
> 
> Getting alot of guys from the old NXT brand aint gona help the product.
> 
> They should really be trying to focus on guys like Fatu, hammerstone etc when they become available.


Didn't Hammerstone just re-sign with MLW for a few more years?


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Prized Fighter said:


> Didn't Hammerstone just re-sign with MLW for a few more years?


Not sure and a mistake on his part if true.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> I think Gargano joins Best Friends. It pisses off Trent that they keep bringing in new people (see Yuta) and Trent to go out on his own and takes Chaos with him. At first it would just be Trent and Rocky in the US, but they could another young guy.


So not necessarily turn Trent heel per se, just have him break away due irreconcilable differences so to speak. Because I could not see Chaos being a heel faction, with Okada leader. Goto, Ishii etc.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Match placement prediction:

Cody vs Sammy TNT Title ladder match
Punk Segment
Inner Circle vs 2.0 + Garcia
Backstage segment/vignette
Leyla vs Red Velvet
Britt Baker segment
Wardlow Squash
Something with Lambert/Archer
Lights Out Match


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm assuming Archer gets another squash tonight, they're gonna want to keep ranking him up before they book the Hangman/Archer title match.

OC/Cole and Sammy/Cody should both be great, can't wait. Curious to see how Sammy tries to kill himself in the Ladder match. It'll also be interesting to see the crowd response to Cody. Last week after that promo he actually had the crowd on his side, so I wonder if the next city cheers him as well or if its back to the booing. 

Leyla Hirsch vs Red Velvet is a nice little women's match for the card, both women can work at a good enough level. The IC/2.0 match will be interesting due to Santana and Ortiz finally breaking away from Jericho. Loved the backstage segment last week when they put Jericho in his place. They'll be tag champions in 2022 for sure.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hopefully, Jericho gets a change in direction tonight. Haven't liked his work much in months. Maybe have Daniel Garcia tap him out. That'd be a shock to the system.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

honestly that is such a piss poor card it's ridiculous

how can you call this a Dynamite special?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I can't wait til Jeff signs so they blow up the HFO and act like it never happened. 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486425410061672451*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Prized Fighter said:


> I think Gargano joins Best Friends. It pisses off Trent that they keep bringing in new people (see Yuta) and Trent to go out on his own and takes Chaos with him. At first it would just be Trent and Rocky in the US, but they could another young guy.


Putting NXTs top stars with the comedy teams are pretty funny, I’ll give Tony that.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geert Wilders said:


> honestly that is such a piss poor card it's ridiculous
> 
> how can you call this a Dynamite special?


A Ladder match and a Lights Out match with multiple angles/segments from Mox/Bryan/Punk/MJF/Hangman/Archer etc. is more than enough for a free TV special. Most WWE PPV's outside of the big 4 don't even do nearly that much.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I can't wait til Jeff signs so they blow up the HFO and act like it never happened.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486425410061672451*


andrade joining hfo is part of jeff’s return

he’s gonna take over, kick hardy out - and then he can turn face and join his brother


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> andrade joining hfo is part of jeff’s return
> 
> he’s gonna take over, kick hardy out - and then he can turn face and join his brother


owning 51% and the name could def lead to a return of broken matt and brother nero and i'm for it. the first aew try at the broken gimmick was a total botch, but matt deserves another shot at it with crowds back and jeff coming.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Prosper said:


> A Ladder match and a Lights Out match with multiple angles/segments from Mox/Bryan/Punk/MJF/Hangman/Archer etc. is more than enough for a free TV special. Most WWE PPV's outside of the big 4 don't even do nearly that much.


The lights out match would be good, but look at who’s in it. A comparison against WWE is unfair. Comparisons to previous dynamite specials is more valid


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geert Wilders said:


> The lights out match would be good, but look at who’s in it. A comparison against WWE is unfair. Comparisons to previous dynamite specials is more valid


I think Adam Cole can bring out the best in OC under a no rules environment. Cole and KOR had great hardcore matches in NXT, and here in AEW he has more freedom to make the match what he really wants to make it with Cassidy. I'm not an OC fan myself, but I don't think tonight's match should disappoint, if it does I'll eat my words after the show. And true, comparing this card to previous Dynamite specials makes this one a little less quality considering the undercard, but I think Leyla/Velvet will deliver at least 3 stars, and the "IC break up" storyline going into the Trios match should hopefully make that enjoyable. We're sure to get multiple segments too with Bryan/Moxley possibly being one of them if they are moving forward with that for Revolution. I'm feeling a good show tonight. Hopefully I'm right.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Prosper said:


> I think Adam Cole can bring out the best in OC under a no rules environment. Cole and KOR had great hardcore matches in NXT, and here in AEW he has more freedom to make the match what he really wants to make it with Cassidy. I'm not an OC fan myself, but I don't think tonight's match should disappoint, if it does I'll eat my words after the show. And true, comparing this card to previous Dynamite specials makes this one a little less quality considering the undercard, but I think Leyla/Velvet will deliver at least 3 stars, and the "IC break up" storyline going into the Trios match should hopefully make that enjoyable. We're sure to get multiple segments too with Bryan/Moxley possibly being one of them if they are moving forward with that for Revolution. I'm feeling a good show tonight. Hopefully I'm right.


I hope you're right.

Winter is Coming 2020, 

Bash 2020 was a much better card as well.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

CM Punk and Britt Baker promos tonight. Should they do the MJF match at the Chicago event coming up soon or wait until Revolution? Kind of torn on that one. My heart says keep building until Revolution, but thats still over a month away.

They're probably going with Chicago, but that would leave very little build for a Punk or MJF feud going into Revolution. Curious to see how they play it, because at this point I think a lot of people are just ready for them to fight.

As far as Britt, hopefully she starts the return feud with Thunder Rosa. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486402305335472134


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

They could have a debut and a babyface turn if things really go coo coo for Cocoa Puffs tonight…in lovely and scenic and not at all a likely frozen winter wasteland, Cleveland, Ohio. 

Personally it really feels like MJF and Wardlow need to hit a few more stops on the expresstrain to Babyfaceville before one Mr. Mayhem can eventually be free on his own. Since tonight is Wardlow’s hometown he should either get another shining moment or perhaps suffer a setback in his attempts to emancipate himself out from under MJF’s clutches, be they mentality or contractually restraining.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

La Parka said:


> Putting NXTs top stars with the comedy teams are pretty funny, I’ll give Tony that.


This place is going to be insufferable when Gargano shows up too. Personally, I could give or take Gargano or the Undisputed Era since they all bring similar things to the table. However, being paired together is the best use of them. If we are bringing over recent NXT guys, then Ciampa would actually be the best one. I can't speak to his current run, but I remember watching his early heel stuff and he can player a more vicious role that would fit AEW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Show looks ok on paper, but I've felt completely detached from this Elite/UE vs. Best Friends feud, although the Cole vs. OC singles match was good enough. I'm hoping they pull off a big surprise here with a super serious brawl. The Lights Out matches have tended to deliver in AEW.

Sammy vs. Cody is a match I'm fascinated to see the outcome of and I can imagine there'll be complaints either way. Personally, I'd keep the title on Cody simply because there's intrigue/attention surrounding his character at the moment, while Sammy is kinda cold. If Cody does win, it'd be funny if he gets on a knee and hands the belt to Sammy, like he did with Darby, then delivers a low blow.

The Garcia/2point0 vs. IC match could lead to the end of the IC. I doubt it'll happen all in one night due to AEW's slow burn, but Santana/Ortiz are definitely splitting from Jericho soon. It'd be quite funny/sad if the IC destroys itself after the Elite, MJF, MJF's Pinnacle and American Top Team failed to.

Women's match could be alright, but I don't expect too much from it.

Once again I'll cross my fingers for a Briscoes appearance as I feel like they could have a *huge* positive impact on AEW and the tag division.

It's probably more likely to be Gargano with the location. Gargano is a great worker and I'd have probably had him over the entire UE if it was a straight choice (it'd be close between him and reDRagon only as a tag team), but AEW has gone a little overboard on the NXT and 205 Live incomings lately IMO (2.0, Cole, KoR, Fish, Nese, Atlas + freelance appearances for Greene, Daivari, Ruas). Why not diversify more like they did with Brody King, who is a unique and underexposed signing. Three of the best luchadores around are currently free agents, for example, one of whom main evented All In.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> andrade joining hfo is part of jeff’s return
> 
> he’s gonna take over, kick hardy out - and then he can turn face and join his brother


*







*


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Adam Cole to squash Orange Cassidy and then show Adam Page what a real Champion looks like.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Forum Dud said:


> Adam Cole to squash Orange Cassidy and then show Adam Page what a real Champion looks like.


Cole can’t reach high enough to box Adam’s knees

OC to bury him and send him and his tiny friends back to nxt gold


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Forum Dud said:


> Adam Cole to squash Orange Cassidy and then show Adam Page what a real Champion looks like.


Lol no one is putting Adam Cole over Hangman Page unless your name is Yamcharocks and apparently Forum Dud now


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Matt Hardy and Andrade are consistently the most boring parts of Dynamite, so it's kind of nice that they are in one spot.

I do think the little thread of Andrade trying to buy Darby Allin is funny.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Last year's Beach Break. Time flies, it's been a year since KENTA appeared to open the Forbidden Door.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486436325117071362


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> andrade joining hfo is part of jeff’s return
> 
> he’s gonna take over, kick hardy out - and then he can turn face and join his brother


He took Matt's job??


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Last year's Beach Break. Time flies, it's been a year since KENTA appeared to open the Forbidden Door.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486436325117071362


Fuck time did fly, but man that seems so long ago. Fuck this pandemic.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> He took Matt's job??


he ‘bought’ 49% of the HFO - he is now ‘el presidente’


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he ‘bought’ 49% of the HFO - he is now ‘el presidente’


Matt about to get that vote of no confidence


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Andrade Oficina familiar


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

This card is kind of meh, I'll let probably skip on watching it live and catch highlights on youtube. My interest for AEW is slowly fading sadly, only reason I still bother with the WWE is for Brock and Roman, if they weren't around I would probably not watch wrestling anymore.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Lol, they know what they're doing with this tweet. It'll be a short night for me if Cody opens up the show.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486497799034355720*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486494239169019907


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486494239169019907


*One match night, let's go!!!*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Putting Cody's entrance before the show starts is a major face move.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So the Lights Out match headlines as they usually do since they are unsanctioned. Wonder why they can't show entrances for Sammy vs. Cody on the show itself. They must have a lot of segments planned since that is one of only four matches announced so far.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Lol fuck you Tony.







*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LETS GO CODY


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"Ohio loves Cody" sign is shown as he's getting booed out of the fucking building 🤣🤣🤣🤣*


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Hmmmm no bikini girls this year for beach break?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

No Cory entrance.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Booker of the year tony is! A show should have you clinged to your seat until the last minute it the show. Not giving the ending at the start. He does this constantly.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

This is a legit big crowd, impressive.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Meaningless comment but I wonder which belt they will use, The bling one or regular


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Sammy I'm sure will do some crazy ladder spot


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Damn, that was some drop on that suplex.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Sammy is going to need a massage from tay after that


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Holy shit


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

scshaastin said:


> Hmmmm no bikini girls this year for beach break?


Hate to see it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"LET'S GO CODY! CODY SUCKS!" Enjoy 10 more years of your face of the company 😂*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bruh that drop across the bars had to legit suck


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Street tacos, vodka, a ladder match, and a lights out match should be a fun night


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Evil, vicious Cody is the best version of him.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol the boos


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Cody's blonde color is very off thus time


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Thanks Ref!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Solid start.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody is AEW's Cena lol


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

That cutter was awesome!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Sick cutter from Sammy he’s insane


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy mother of god.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Holy shit


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

HOLY MOTHER


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

That cutter was fucking sick


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HOLY FUCK that was sick


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Insane move by Sammy


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*HOLY SHIT THAT WAS THE BEST CUTTER I'VE EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE!!!*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jesus, Cody's nose has to be pulling a Voldemort after that cutter.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Knew a epic Sammy spot would happen, that was nuts. Good on Cody for taking the spot well


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

That’s the best superplex and best Rko I have seen all year in this match


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

The cuter was insane


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

What, that was incredible


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

scshaastin said:


> That’s the best superplex and best Rko I have seen all year in this match


We 26 days into the year


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

scshaastin said:


> That’s the best superplex and best Rko I have seen all year in this match


Don't insult ddp


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Pretty good stuff


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486508911020675079


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That looked rough on Sammy's neck.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

There have been some great spots in this match, loving this.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

one of the cameramen has a full mask on

edit: maybe just a hat? thought maybe could be shenanigans but I'm probably wrong


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Best part of ladder matches the slow climbing


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Good on the camera men for getting thr right view points. This should be the main event


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486508975092912128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486509337652699139


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is a small child out there?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

That's not Fuego del Sol that's Adam Cole in a mask.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This match has been a fantastic opening, wow.

Go Sammy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuego is such a fucking small geek


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Lmfao at JR. 

Excalibur: Fuego Del Sol is a close personal friend of both men.
JR: SO WHAT!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Piledriving that goof Fuego is making me like Cody. God damn it.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cleveland crowd being dickish. Praise them


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

He should have fucking gave him a a pedigree


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Damn he clocked him right in the side of his dome


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Be honest, when he set up that piledriver you thought he was going for a Pedigree didn't you?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Look at Aubrey talking to them calling the next spot 😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ladder mania lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sammy about to screw Sammy.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jeff Hardy signs to AEW after this match lol


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

There was 0 give in that ladder Holy fuck


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

I AM THE LADDER.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well that was anticlimactic


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Geez I thought they'd used one of those gimmicked breakaway wooden ladders WWE uses. Why the fuck would you do that spot without one.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sammy is fucking nuts


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Did Big Show bring his giant ladder with him?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Sammy is like a cat. That spot would hurt Sammy more 100 percent


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Sammy gonna be hurting after this one. His body has taken a beating.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Wait ! 
The ladder was not supposed to break???


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That ladder sold less than a Buck. Impressive.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Who is the dumbass that thought of that spot? The ladder didnt break! And Sammy took a unessicary bump from that.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't understand what the point of this feud was, really good match though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Genuinely surprising


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

YES!!! FUCK you Cody


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sammy is back!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

YESSSSSSSSS!! F U, Cory!!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Great ending


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody should have won to get more heat


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Yay Sammy Guevara won!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was fucking great. Hopefully that gives Sammy the boost he needs. Props to Cody for putting him over as he did Darby.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Wowsers.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Great match but I don't get why the took the title off Sammy to begin with


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

See you this weekend at the Rumble Cody !!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

that was a great match but I'm worried about the types of bumps Sammy is going to have to take to keep this reign interesting LOL


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wtf?


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

What a insane matach!! This is awesome


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Cody burying the young guys yet again!

Oh... Wait...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wowwwww can’t believe Cody lost


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

TK has this obsession with having job guys in the ring when a big title culmination is taking place. Dark Order with Adam Page. Fucking Fuego Del Sol with Sammy. Nobody wants to see any of that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And they ruin the celebration with a fucking marko stunted mask goof.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

It just feels so much more satisfying when the guy that did all the suicidal spots also gets the win.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Cody should have won to get more heat


Come on man he's a face


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Crazy stuff there! SAMMY! SAMMY! SAMMY!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Well Sammy will definitely get laid tonight lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Starks vs Lethal could be great.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Hobbs looking like a fucking pimp in the snow


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Pop for Wardlow.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Props to Hobbs committing to go shirtless on the beach to sell this Beach Break gimmick, despite it being winter


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Somebody give poor Chiavone a cup of hot coacoa


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Oracle said:


> Hobbs looking like a fucking pimp in the snow



That looks actually fits him. He needs to change his ring gear, I now agree with whoever made that thread


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey look it's Gargano!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Justin Roberts called him Wario 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sammy.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Is it me or does many guys seem to have more swag and energy tonight


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Great match, better result. It won't be topped.























*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

WARDOG


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DRose1994 said:


> TK has this obsession with having job guys in the ring when a big title culmination is taking place. Dark Order with Adam Page. Fucking Fuego Del Sol with Sammy. Nobody wants to see any of that.


 TK has to have the jobbers get the last spotlight


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wardlow should come out during the next Hardlys/Cole/Best Friends match and just power bomb everyone.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, that was a waste of a match lol


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Wardlow face turn is going to be Batista face turn evolution greatness


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol they’re feeding multiple guys in a match to Wardlow now, no way this guy doesn’t continue getting more over.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

It doesn’t feel Cole and OC have feuded long enough to have a lights out match


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> Wardlow should come out during the next Hardlys/Cole/Best Friends match and just power bomb everyone.


Please


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wardlow's theme sounds like Joe Cronin's Outta Nowhere theme, it keeps saying "this is war" 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Is it me or does many guys seem to have more swag and energy tonight


It's you. The non wrestling gear on display is meh to trash


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Now THIS is a great fucking show so far!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

How can anyone not see that Wardlow is going to be a huge, huge star.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Random why are they fighting matches 😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> It's you. The non wrestling gear on display is meh to trash


Sorry I didn't mean visual. Just the swag of ones character seems like it's up a level for a few guys tonight


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Santana and Ortiz kicking Jericho out would be great


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Santana and Ortiz should drop Jericho here.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ewe look at these idiots in the crowd signing Jericho's theme like a bunch of sheep 😂


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Anyone who sings that song is a fucking mark.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> It doesn’t feel Cole and OC have feuded long enough to have a lights out match


I don’t know why Cole is even being subjected to a feud with OC, I thought he was better than this lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

i get Jericho has star power, but can WWE just borrow his ass for the Rumble and a few extra appearances so he's off AEW TV?


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Jericho looks absolutely terrible physically. Needs to be wrestling with a shirt on.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Randy Lahey said:


> Santana and Ortiz kicking Jericho out would be great


Replaced with Eddie, that would be fire. Continue to be called the inner circle but rebranded


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

DRose1994 said:


> Jericho looks absolutely terrible physically. Needs to be wrestling with a shirt on.


Hes 50 years old


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I like the storytelling on why Santana and Ortiz haven’t been tag champs, because it’s all true, they’ve been fighting Jericho’s battles the whole time.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> i get Jericho has star power, but can WWE just borrow his ass for the Rumble and a few extra appearances so he's off AEW TV?


You trader


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Sorry I didn't mean visual. Just the swag of ones character seems like it's up a level for a few guys tonight


Ahh got you, yeah Sammy and Team Taz had more aura tonight


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> I don’t know why Cole is even being subjected to a feud with OC, I thought he was better than this lol


Sadly, they have made Cole one of the clowns.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

2.0 and Garcia are so fuckin boring.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

So do we think inner circle is break up or Jericho will be kicked out?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> Sadly, they have made Cole one of the clowns.


Maybe he just is a clown?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> I don’t know why Cole is even being subjected to a feud with OC, I thought he was better than this lol


i don’t mind the feud but OC is a comedy character, and Cole isn’t hardcore at all.

So to have a lights out match between 2 or the “softest” characters in the company just seems out of place and undeserved.

lights out match should be reserved for blood feuds or natural brawlers.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Cleveland definitely has beaches. Just lake beaches [emoji23]


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Holy hell that was an awesome ladder match. Sammy is insane. Glad he won.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Cleveland definitely has beaches. Just lake beaches [emoji23]


So it should be called lake Beach or beach lake


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> It doesn’t feel Cole and OC have feuded long enough to have a lights out match


every shows to have some type of street fight match taking................and they say wwe has too many hell in a cell matches.....yup


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Sadly, they have made Cole one of the clowns.


That description sounds like you are reffering to Micheal Cole 😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol I like how rampage was just entirely promoted around hook


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Hes 50 years old


So not an excuse. There have been so, so many wrestlers at, around or past the age 50 that had notably better physiques than Jericho currently does.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is the Inner Circle fighting this underwear jobber?


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> 2.0 and Garcia are so fuckin boring.


I'm honestly amazed at the amount of screen time 2.0 have received from this company. AEW's got a fairly deep roster, and devoting 15 minutes to them most weeks is bizarre.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> and Cole isn’t hardcore at all.


Maybe they're rolling with how most of the NXT War Games have been built around UE?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Someone tag me during the Britt Baker segment please.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> That description sounds like you are reffering to Micheal Cole 😂


Difference is Michael Cole was always a clown.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I guess I missed something, but, why are Santana and Ortiz suddenly looking like black metal singers? I’m a fan of black metal, I just seem to have missed why this happened.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

He tagged in a guy that is pretty much just the same guy except that one has pants on 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jericho and that ego lol, man is less profitable HHH to his core. But at least he's a more profitable Jarrett and Punk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Just break the fuck up nobody wants to see a slow burn of this shit it should have ended months if not years ago


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Lance Archer looks like Elias 😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Would people be into Aries in aew?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Would be great if Archer ends this incredibly boring title run


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> I guess I missed something, but, why are Santana and Ortiz suddenly looking like black metal singers? I’m a fan of black metal, I just seem to have missed why this happened.


I had that same question earlier this week.

by the way, what piss poor story telling this was. Jericho/IC needed 15 minutes to put away this upstart team.Then at the end, Chris is walking up the ramp like he’s abandoning his team and it’s going to cost them… only to come back and hit his finish so they get the win, but then leaves giving them both the finger.

an unwieldy, difficult to follow match/segment lacking any cogency really.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> So it should be called lake Beach or beach lake


Lake Lockdown

Or

Lashes at the Lake (if Cody wanted to get spanked again)


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

"CM Punk Speaks" would be a solid HFBoards troll account username


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It's smart to make Hangman vs Archer a Texas Death Match IF they remind people that Archer beat Moxley clean in his last one. That would legitimize him more as a threat.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Difference is Michael Cole was always a clown.


I know! And Bayley keeps making fun that clown 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> It's smart to make Hangman vs Archer a Texas Death Match IF they remind people that Archer beat Moxley clean in his last one. That would legitimize him more as a threat.


part of the build was that Lambert called Hangman a fake cowboy, so it works that they blow it off in a cowboy-ish match


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Great first hour! Can’t complain so far!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Would people be into Aries in aew?


No because they already have CM Punk 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I guess we’re about to find out if Punk vs MJF happens next week in Chicago.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So they flew Trashitty and Cole to a real beach to stand across from each other for ten seconds? They just love the whole thing to scream FAKE.


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

The XL 2 said:


> Would be great if Archer ends this incredibly boring title run


The incredibly boring run that had two of AEWs best matches?


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

So, if Bryan Danielson is, like, a 9- or 10-level challenger for Hangman, what's Archer?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

More Ass Boys references. Danhausen confirmed.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jeff Hardy mention he has to be signing


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Punk probably hasn't been in Cleveland since Mickey Gall dominated him


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> So they flew Trashitty and Cole to a real beach to stand across from each other for ten seconds? They just love the whole thing to scream FAKE.


I wonder if this beach is in Jacksonville? They were probably already there. I assume they are both based out of Florida


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> Would people be into Aries in aew?


Dude has talent but his ego outweighs it, he's not worth AEW bothering with.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> I guess I missed something, but, why are Santana and Ortiz suddenly looking like black metal singers? I’m a fan of black metal, I just seem to have missed why this happened.


They need to get a Burzum theme.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far overall this is a very solid show.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

ThirdMan said:


> So, if Bryan Danielson is, like, a 9- or 10-level challenger for Hangman, what's Archer?


Archer is your typical Monster of the Month challenger. Moxley's reign had a fair few of them. I think he's credible enough for a transitional world title match before Hangman's next PPV program.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

somerandomfan said:


> Dude has talent but his ego outweighs it, he's not worth AEW bothering with.


Basically he's Lio Rush


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

H.B.Rising said:


> The incredibly boring run that had two of AEWs best matches?


Yep. And both of those matches were incredibly overrated.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

There’s a lot of hotties in that Ohio crowd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The transitioning in the show has been pretty good, i'll give them that.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Brodus Clay said:


> They need to get a Burzum theme.


Or Taake, both would be an amazing choice.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Crowd chanting "EC dub" 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You can tell Punk legit is enjoying himself.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> No because they already have CM Punk 😂


Aries would rip him a new ass on the mic


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> I guess I missed something, but, why are Santana and Ortiz suddenly looking like black metal singers? I’m a fan of black metal, I just seem to have missed why this happened.


Not sure on this but I believe the used the paint first on dia de los muertos. Since then it is their war paint or something


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I can't wait for Punk to turn heel.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I've loved hour one, it has felt like the Dynamite I like. Have a bad feeling hour two is gonna be talky talky before the main event though. There's only a women's match booked before that isn't there?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> I guess I missed something, but, why are Santana and Ortiz suddenly looking like black metal singers? I’m a fan of black metal, I just seem to have missed why this happened.


They've painted their faces for months now. Do you watch Dark or Elevation? It was first seen on there. 

I don't know about this Black Metal you are talking about, but the face paint supposedly represents The Dead Presidents.

If you know what that means then there you go.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I wonder if this beach is in Jacksonville? They were probably already there. I assume they are both based out of Florida


The last time they were in Jacksonville was a month ago, no?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

😂 the scarf


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Punk has come out and said the same shit every week and people eat it up. Sick of hearing me talk yet?


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Archer is your typical Monster of the Month challenger. Moxley's reign had a fair few of them. I think he's credible enough for a transitional world title match before Hangman's next PPV program.


It just feels like such a huge comedown. That long, plodding, no-intensity match Archer had with Kazarian last week definitely didn't help matters. Should've been a quick, impactful, borderline-squash.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It looks good on Punk actually. ALBERTTTTTO DELLLL PUNKKKKKOOOOOO


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Punk needs to blow his nose on that.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Basically he's Lio Rush


Aries is a main event level talent but I don't think I've ever heard anyone say a single good thing about him in shoot interviews lol.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Punk needs to blow his nose on that.


*NO!!!!*


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

ripcitydisciple said:


> They've painted their faces for months now. Do you watch Dark or Elevation? It was first seen on there.
> 
> I don't know about this Black Metal you are talking about, but the face paint supposedly represents The Dead Presidents.
> 
> If you know what that means then there you go.


ohhh, the movie, yes?

I don’t watch those, and, I did fall behind on Dynamite and rampage, I’ve been recording them, but, didn’t get time to watch them all. Thanks!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF has the perfect douchey theme LOL


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

YES, MJF!!!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MJF is such gold on the mic


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW has said the word WRESTLE more in this segment than WWE in the entire year of 2021


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

MJF isn't lying.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

He wouldnt dare wrestle there


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Most historical match up in the history of the SPORT🤪"

First off this isnt a sport and second, not even close to being "most historical"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CM PUNK VS THE SCARF?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> AEW has said the word WRESTLE more in this segment than WWE in the entire year of 2021


Of course, WWE isn't Wrestling, that's what Vince Sr did, it's _Sports Entertainment _dammit! -Vince


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Why would you ever give away MJF/Punk on free TV?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF gonna send out a surprise opponent here?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wow that’s HUGE for next week, I’d wait for Revolution though


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Next week Chicago…Punk-MJF. Not even on a PPV. I like it. Should do huge ratings


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Wow that’s HUGE for next week, I’d wait for Revolution though


There definitely will be shenanigans.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Why would you ever give away MJF/Punk on free TV?


Probably 1st of a trilogy


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Wow that’s HUGE for next week, I’d wait for Revolution though


They will have some sort of stipulation match at the PPV


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Pretty accurate promo by mjf


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF should send out Chris Hero to face Punk.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

😂 cheap Lebron pop


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> Next week Chicago…Punk-MJF. Not even on a PPV. I like it. Should do huge ratings


And my birthday too.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> Probably 1st of a trilogy


I don't like it, at the very least the first match should be on a PPV.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

What exactly is it again that people find entertaining about this horseshit? Good god I’m bored to death.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Pretty accurate promo by mjf


He has a very good memory for exact dates. Heh.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MJF bringing up Cabana podcast gloves are off


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Crowds mostly chanted "CM Punk" because they were bored actually and they mostly did it when Roman Reigns was on 😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

You gotta give you credit for mjf being able to engage with the crowd instantly on the spot.

Cry baby left and the cry baby returned.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

So does Gargano show up tonight?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

God this is long. He has the crowd granted. But he's so phony


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486520338993213447


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If MJF has three inch lifts, how many does Cole have?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

All these closeup shots of Punk from out of the ring lead me to expect they're trying to throw us off from Wardlow/Spears attacking him from behind.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> [emoji23] cheap Lebron pop


I knew it was coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

American_Nightmare said:


> So does Gargano show up tonight?


Hopefully never.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Oh SHIT, called out for lifts, hahahahh.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

"Go get your 3 inch lifts"


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Last man standing match?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Is John Cena writing these shit "get back up and fight🤪" promos? 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Every time I see FTR, I pray for the Briscoes.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Punk is so good on the mic, sounds like a war general


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol I get back up. The bitch cried and left for 7 years and gave up. Delusional fuck


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Shawn Spears from behind" 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

ehhh…no match next week what a prick tease


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They should keep these a bit shorter.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

somerandomfan said:


> All these closeup shots of Punk from out of the ring lead me to expect they're trying to throw us off from Wardlow/Spears attacking him from behind.


I'm just going to say I was right since Spears did.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Never mind.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

MJF is Better than you and you know it CM Punk!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wardlow could turn face now?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No refs, no officials. Must all be in catering.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Its hilarious how protected Cody and punk are In aew


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is this the moment that has been teased for two years..

... maybe not.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Wardlow will need to give Punk at least eight powerbombs to send him out on a stretcher. Seven...will not suffice.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Literally no one comes out to try to help the face.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Whatever they do please don't have war side with Punk. He needs to be solo when he turns.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

😂😂 MJF sitting on Punk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

CM Punk needs to make some friends lol great segment though


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Punk is so good on the mic, sounds like a war general


Great talker yes, but war general lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> Literally no one comes out to try to help the face.


Not when aew has to protect the guy.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Teemu™ said:


> I like MJF, but what is his legit height? I need to know to know if I can continue to be a fan of his.


I'd guess 5'9-5'10.

He's around the same height as Jericho


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Teemu™ said:


> I like MJF, but what is his legit height? I need to know to know if I can continue to be a fan of his.


He and Jericho are about the same height. Maybe 5'10"?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

ThirdMan said:


> Wardlow will need to give Punk at least eight powerbombs to send him out on a stretcher. Seven...will not suffice.


yay, power bombs


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Great segment this has been a very good episode so far hard to fault.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Lol I get back up. The bitch cried and left for 7 years and gave up. Delusional fuck


But you see that doesn't count and your being too literal he's really the man of the people


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Punks really been made to look like a bitch since he came back, lmao. For all the bitching that was done about Punk and Bryans spots in WWE, they basically feel like midcarders here.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol Wardlow half assing the powerbomb


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Guess Darby and Sting don't like Punk no more.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I suppose i'll do a prediction:

Next Week MJF tries to cheat, Wardlow finally steps in, Punk Wins. This starts MJF vs Wardlow.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks like they are using Mox instead of Punk with the ratings bump on rampage now


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

What make me sad, is to watch Punk defeating MJP next week


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Adam Cole just standing there on the beach in his underwear with Orange Cassidy? 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Red Velvet is the #1 contender? I legit forgot she existed. They must just have people constantly beating jobbers on Dark.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Looks like they are using Mox instead of Punk with the ratings bump on rampage now


Mox is from Ohio it only makes sense, the crowd will be into him because 2nd week back, he's an Ohio boy, and loved face


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why is Adam Cole just standing there on the beach in his underwear with Orange Cassidy? 😂



With a coat on too. Lmao.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I don't really like overly long talky talky segments, but if you're gonna do them, MJF vs Punk is one of the few feuds that can deliver them well, and has done just that.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Punk when MJF sat on him "At least I am not feuding with Jericho."


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

How is Red Velvet ranked number 1 again?


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> yay, power bombs


_"Back in myyyy day, two powerbombs were a stretcher job. How things have changed." _

- Sycho Sid, probably


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why is Adam Cole just standing there on the beach in his underwear with Orange Cassidy? 😂


They managed to tap into @YamchaRocks's private video collection.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Main Event?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Julia is so sexy.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> How is Red Velvet ranked number 1 again?



You don't spend your time watching 2 hour long YouTube squash matches? Shame shame


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> There definitely will be shenanigans.


Id hope so, watching Punk vs MJF through commercial breaks and PnP sounds brutal.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This Punk vs MJF feud is in a weird spot. Both are great talkers. But they're leaning a little too far on the "did I just cross the line and say that 'real' thing"


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Didn’t realize Julia Hart has such a deep voice for a woman lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Two title matches and Mox vs Bowens on Rampage. Add HOOK and you have another good hour.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why the fuck is this on this show?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


>


That's Julia Hart! 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Two title matches and Mox vs Bowens on Rampage. Add HOOK and you have another good hour.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

These jobbers are a AEW Dark match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why the fuck is this on this show?


Leyla pushed Red Velvet down last week on Dynamite. Apparently Layla, Velvet, and Statlander were a trio on dark and Leyla is salty Statlander beat her in the TBS tournament


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

It's like AEW scouts the country with the intent to find the most average and slightly below average people to fill their roster with.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> It's like AEW scouts the country with the intent to find the most average and slightly below average people to fill their roster with.


Oh shocker you crying more and having more bad takes


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

I always hear ladies in wrestling media gushing over AJ Styles' hair. But what about Griff Garrison? He's got romance-novel-cover hair.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> It's like AEW scouts the country with the intent to find the most average and slightly below average people to fill their roster with.


But.. its ALL ELITE wrestling! They are supposed to find the most elite wrestlers! Not most average or below average!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Trophies said:


> Didn’t realize Julia Hart has such a deep voice for a woman lol


I wonder if she is artificially deepening it to sell the darkness


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

"Lets go Leyla" chants. They need to turn Red Velvet heel because she either gets no reaction or gets booed


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This show is a million times better tonight. Everything is clicking.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Oh shocker you crying more and having more bad takes


I just find it shocking how mediocre and mediocre looking 80 percent of the roster is. You could find any average Joe, train them for a few months and they would fit right in


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If Punk vs MJF actually happens next week then I need to find a way to get FiteTV back.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I wonder if she is artificially deepening it to sell the darkness


We need to hear her say, "WHERE IS THE DETONATOR?!", to test that theory.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if that was Velvet trying to do Ember Moon's move? Could be a hint?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Whoa man she smoked her with that one🤪"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> "Lets go Leyla" chants. They need to turn Red Velvet heel because she either gets no reaction or gets booed


She stays heel like one week then they turn her face


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is the PISS break everyone needed


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That was way off Jim Ross lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> This is the PISS break everyone needed


🤣 I made some food


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

How much money on this being the lowest quarter of the night


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> How much money on this being the lowest quarter of the night


Easily LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Layla is AEW's answer to Ronda Rousey


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Take a shot every time JR buries the action on screen


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Take a shot every time JR buries the action on screen


I would have been dead two years ago.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Is that a tag on red velvet tights?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Take a shot every time JR buries the action on screen


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

WTF is this side by side.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Layla is AEW's answer to Ronda Rousey


Well, if Rousey had a baby with Nikki Cross.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good to see someone who was already on the show come out again. Maybe Tony is listening again...at least a little.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And he brings back that fucking jobber Jesus


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*MJF and Punk don't miss.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486522381841707011*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sammy.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Sammy is a machine. He still comes out after that match


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Layla is AEW's answer to Ronda Rousey


That will probably be Marina Shafir if she keeps getting better lol


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Anna Jay really rewrote the book on how to have a good match with Jade. Prior to last Rampage the two best matches Jade had were in a triple threat with both Nyla Rose and Thunder Rosa and…the crazy mismatch Jade had with Leyla Hirsch that wasn’t a crazy mismatch at all. Leyla had an even better match against the even bigger Kamille for the NWA Title.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> How much money on this being the lowest quarter of the night


*I'm going to guess there was a massive plummet after MJF and Punk.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cornette made a pretty good point that AEW is pretty much a segment by segment show and that fans know that once their favorite is gone, he wont be in later segments. Unlike in WWE they know that their favorite can show up in various segments.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Rey Mysterio is in AEW holding Sammy Guevara's cards 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Good to see someone who was already on the show come out again. Maybe Tony is listening again...at least a little.


*And MJF's music didn't play as soon as Punk mentioned his name. He's definitely listening.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuego is such a geek. Can Tony do the right thing and not re-sign him. He's cringe as fuck. He's one step only above Marko Stunt.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

If Sammy's title isn't just his but ours, do we get one of the belts too? He's got two of them, and they redesign that thing so much they have to have plenty spares lying around.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Fuego is such a geek. Can Tony do the right thing and not re-sign him. He's cringe as fuck. He's one step only above Marko Stunt.


One stair.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Anna Jay really rewrote the book on how to have a good match with Jade. Prior to last Rampage the two best matches Jade had were in a triple threat with both Nyla Rose and Thunder Rosa and…the crazy mismatch Jade had with Leyla Hirsch that wasn’t a crazy mismatch at all. Leyla had an even better match against the even bigger Kamille for the NWA Title.


I actually had the same thought, was pleasantly surprised with the Anna Jay/Jade Cargill match, Anna Jay is really improving and she probably gave Jade her best match on Rampage.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Here comes Tony's Shiavonie's babe DMD


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is Britt gonna go through the table again


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Britt is definitely getting the Ohio heat coming out with her Brittsburgh attire 😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank God she didn't come out with her jobber husband


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Cornette made a pretty good point that AEW is pretty much a segment by segment show and that fans know that once their favorite is gone, he wont be in later segments. Unlike in WWE they know that their favorite can show up in various segments.


Look at Wardlow today 😂

I am kidding, that is a fair point.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So why does Tony leave? He's gonna go sniff what Britt gave him i guess.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Britt's on


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I really do miss Kenny.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Context for foreigners: Cleveland is booing Britt because she's wearing Pittsburgh Steelers colors. They're a heavy sports town.*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Britt should have Jamie and Rebel there with her


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> I really do miss Kenny.
> View attachment 115873


He needs to return.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The cameraman is making sure that Tony is in the frame.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good to see Britt being booed, I want heel Britt vs Rosa not tweener Britt


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe a NEW girl debuts?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Good to see Britt being booed, I want heel Britt vs Rosa not tweener Britt


She is getting booed because shes a Pittsburgher in Ohio, thats why


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Araxen said:


> The cameraman is making sure that Tony is in the frame.


He is staring at that ass


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Context for foreigners: Cleveland is booing Britt because she's wearing Pittsburgh Steelers colors. They're a heavy sports town.*


Yeah, but no one has taken the Browns seriously in like sixty years.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

It is night and day to see Britt on the mic for the first time on the Jericho cruise to now.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

“Broken freaking wrist” was a shout to Angle who’s also from Pittsburgh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Britt is definitely a star in AEW


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Britt, Jade, Serena, Leyla. It truly is a heel division, needs a greater babyface presence. Time to get Thunder Rosa out there.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who is coming out ? Some fuckery soon


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least we know why Schiavone has not backed down with his crush on Brit. I would take 64 year old Tony in a fight over Cole.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Fucking marks boo her the whole promo but still do the DMD


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So that's it?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

“You’ll finally have a Baker you can count on”

Lol nice line


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm generally of the opinion that Wrestler Of The Year, male or female, should be a consistently strong worker, who can have a good match with just about anyone. But I'm weird that way.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Well that was uneventful. It felt like she just wanted to read her lines and get out of there.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I’m gonna throw up. Other than the first match this show has been shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, but no one has taken the Browns seriously in like sixty years.


*Except Cleveland! They booed her throughout the whole promo just to chant DMD at the end, lmao. *


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Well, that achieved a lot.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Cody/Sammy was fucking great.

Wardlow is awesome.

And I actually think Jericho has lost a little bit of weight.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Useless promo by Britt


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Britt, Jade, Serena, Leyla. It truly is a heel division, needs a greater babyface presence. Time to get Thunder Rosa out there.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Ugh... I hate Nyla Rose.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol eyepatch Julia has a 10/10 render


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

That was a very WWE like segment with Britt Baker


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh Jesus, what the shit is this?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

That was awkward and pointless, surely was a great opportunity to reveal her next opponent.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So basically:

Tony introduces Britt
Britt hands him something to sniff
She cuts down the fans and says she's the best.

Here comes EXCUSE ME!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well, it's been real. @Two Sheds enjoy your Orange Cassidy street fight good buddy.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

What happened to Jamie Hayter?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why does Julia Hart have her mouth open like that on the match up card? 😂


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

And more fucking yapping. Will it never end.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Jade vs Julia Hart, really? Why bother lol?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

The B in B-Roll stands for "Beach."


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> What happened to Jamie Hayter?


Not on tv 😤


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ohh that Death Triangle vs House of Black tag next week looks great.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jesus next weeks card is already 10/10 PPV level with just 2 matches announced


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So...these two guys who are about to have an unsanctioned, lights out, anything goes match...just walked up to each other on a real beach sometime recently and then just walked away? These guys were already jokes, but who actually thought that was a good idea?


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Lol at JR and Excalibur just absolutely not giving a shit about Vicky and Nyla. I mean WTF was that segment?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Well, it's been real. @Two Sheds enjoy your Orange Cassidy street fight good buddy.*


Why do you wish death upon me?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Catalanotto said:


> Jade vs Julia Hart, really? Why bother lol?


What's more stupid is that Jade was the one that challenged Julia Hart out of the blue lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I want Nixon Newell to challenge Baker to a Match when her 21 days are up


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Jesus next weeks card is already 10/10 PPV level with just 2 matches announced


Brock Anderson AND Nyla on one show?!? Just printing money.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I suppose Ruby vs Nyla works as a filler match, but damn the women's division still needs a lot of work. Sign Tessa and just keep her away from everyone backstage.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> That's Julia Hart! 😂


Julia was great in Clan of the Cave Bear, Splash and Roxanne. COTCB for much different reasons than the two comedies I listed.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

If it's an unsanctioned match how can it be the main event?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

They are creatively screwing up Team DMD, although to no surprise these clowns booking this shit dont even know how to promote Statlander like she is a alien when she is supposed to be a alien.


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

This company is so fucking corny with their lights out “unsanctioned” bullshit


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Can they just leave the lights off?


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Cole's gonna bust OC open, but instead of blood, he'll be squirted in the face with orange juice, and blinded, leading to the finish.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> Can they just leave the lights off?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> Brock Anderson AND Nyla on one show?!? Just printing money.


I thinks that’s Rampage lol they only announced Punk/MJF and House of Black/Death Triangle


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Adam Cole is more orange than Cassidy


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Loser has to lift a weight.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Guys who look like Colin Delaney should be booked like......Colin Delaney.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I bet Cassidy goes over because technically it doesn't count


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Adam Cole and Orange Cassidy were just standing at the beech together all day and just all of the sudden just walked to the arena together 😂


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Lesnar and Lashley ain't got nothin' on these behemoths.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Delete


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Kick his ass orange Cassidy


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn Adam Cole looking pretty ripped actually


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Their are people channel surfing wondering why two 8th graders are brawling


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

My run in order prediction:

1. Young Bucks
2. Best Friends 
3. reDRagon
4. Gargano?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm sorry I can't be the only one who HATES Orange Cassidys entrance music. I hate it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

YESSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Danhausen!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Am I supposed to know who that 16 year old kid is?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

DANHAUSEN 

YESSS


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

VERY NICE, VERY EVIL


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WHAT THE FUCK LMAO


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whos this goof? Friends of Darby or Sting?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Danhausen vs Orange Cassidy in the next Lights Out. Book it Tony!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

OC would need to drop a nuke on BayBay to be able to pin him.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Well damn!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

That's the most Danhausen way to debut ever.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

What is this indy shit


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why was there a mime under the ring? 😂


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

3venflow said:


> My run in order prediction:
> 
> 1. Young Bucks
> 2. Best Friends
> ...


OK, but if you're wrong about the order, you've got to paint your face like Danhausen.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did JR just question earlier if that was the real name of the referee? LMFAO!


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

That's the perfect role for Danhausen, just random popups and walking away.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> My run in order prediction:
> 
> 1. Young Bucks
> 2. Best Friends
> ...


Weird, that is my list of people I never want to see again.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Oh dear, yeah I'm tapping out of this one.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Oh shit Jimmy Havoc is back? Changed his name to Dan house sin?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why was there a mime under the ring? 😂


I guess to add to the amazing creative lowbrow wwe-light comedy garbage of OC?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danhausen is the only funny comedy wrestler left.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

For those who don’t know Danhausen:









Danhausen (wrestler) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org






He’s awesome


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Danhausen might be the first person who randomly came out from under the ring that I would legit believe would be just hanging out under there regardless of whatever else was going on.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I guess to add to the amazing creative lowbrow wwe-light comedy garbage of OC?


Its something that clown Bruce Prichard would come up with 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Looks like Tony Khan with paint.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

It’s funny how half of the crowd knew exactly who Danheusen was, AEW fans are hardcores for sure lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Kind of looks like King Diamond 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Danhausen taller and more intimidating than Cole.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> For those who don’t know Danhausen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like that one hit wonder warhorse


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Dunno about that Danbowser of whatever his name is, but that shit was awful.


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

This match is just pure indy shit


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

As they're approaching the finish of the match, Danhausen needs to come back out and do the PeeWee dance to Tequila.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oracle said:


> What is this indy shit


The indy shit needs to stay seriously on Youtube or Rampage. AEW should be for the top notch, not lower tier.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSS


*It's official:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486532166477565953*


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Either someone brought poster board and a sharpie or someone was just bringing that just in case and it paid off heavily.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The fans chanting for Johnny Gargano the same ones who probably shit on nxt endlessly a year ago


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Adam Cole and Orange Cassidy pulling on that chain to see who's stronger is like two 12 year olds playing tug of war


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Going full clown car now.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

As always I think Tony's booking sucks and these dudes should have been the first match or at least 2nd to last, ladder match the main. Despite nerdy Adam main eventing the rest of the show believe it or not I enjoyed. Shocker I know


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ugh. The F*cks of Youth and the Undisputed Clowns.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This is hilariously bad.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Was that a gimp cup?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Kind of looks like King Diamond 😂


King Diamond is my favorite so I would take that as a huge compliment🤘


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

If I didn't know better, I'd figure a money mark books this show.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Orange Cassidy honestly has an awesome babyface fire up


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

These two had a very decent singles match some time back with minimal bullshit. This on the other hand is bullshit personified. Danhausen's debut the best part so far.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

[insert shameless Kenny photo]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

FU


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

My guess is only the most hardcore loyal AEW marks are loving this shit


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I don't know who Danhausen is, but it was a cool spot.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sherlok4 said:


> My guess is only the most hardcore loyal AEW marks are loving this shit


This is very Raw-light cringe TV


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Cornette made a pretty good point that AEW is pretty much a segment by segment show and that fans know that once their favorite is gone, he wont be in later segments. Unlike in WWE they know that their favorite can show up in various segments.


My favourite wrestlers just tying their boots or shown WALKING shouldn’t matter. As long as the majority of the viewers aren’t comprised mostly of goldfish there is no need for the other company’s production playbook. Kevin Dunn rubbed off on Cornette more than he would ever care to admit to his audience.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol Tony Khan loves his side shot cameos


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This is like watching bum fights. Give one of them a sandwich or something.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Only thing negative I gave to say about Danhausen is somebody said he was 6'4 and I totally thought it was serious. Him being Coles height felt random lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Were Sting and Darby unavailable this evening?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Orange Cassidy is absolute garbage.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I do think it's odd to call this Lights Out when all the other ones have been ultraviolent


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

"got to give the people what they want" to HELL


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

lmao


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cole could not break out of a hug from the janitor. How can anyone ever take Cole seriously again?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hahahaha, I hope that cements Cole as a midcarder for the foreseeable.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, once again, it is not every day you see the worst thing you have ever seen.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Really good show main event a disaster wasn't for me. 8/10


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

YESSSSSSSSS. Bye Bye Bay Bay.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I do think it's odd to call this Lights Out when all the other ones have been ultraviolent


Also, the lights were totally _on. _False advertising.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Adam Cole leaves NXT to job to OC. Good shit.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Glad I decided to pass on watching live, sounds like another disaster sadly


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

LMFAO. OC beats Adam Cole. Just months ago he was a highly touted acquisition, compared to
Shawn Michaels and his debut being mentioned with the likes of Punk’s and Db’s.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn Adam Cole landed on the top of his head


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Great show. Glad Adam Cole lost. Get in shape and maybe you’ll win again BayBay!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Glad I decided to pass on watching live, sounds like another disaster sadly


It was a great show. The main event wasn't good but the show was very good.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Incredible.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Cole could not break out of a hug from the janitor. How can anyone ever take Cole seriously again?


He's done. Might as well just let him go to Impact wrestling now.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

That was RAW-esque.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That was actually decent, I mean they tried they really did. I just don't think anyone is interested in these 2 guys facing each other anymore.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

The Adam Cole/Shawn Michaels comparisons were hilarious 

Could you imagine Shawn Michaels jobbing to a comedy wrestler on national TV?


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> He's done. Might as well just let him go to Impact wrestling now.


But....it doesn't reflect on his record. He's still undefeated in singles action, BayBay.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hour one was the great AEW with high impact pro wrestling from the opener. Hour two was the appalling WWE-ish stuff I've been hating on Dynamite lately. That Lights Out match made Kenny vs Janela look like a seven star classic. Speaking of which, Cole cannot fill Omega's boots. Kenny would've done way more with Cassidy there, like in the 3 way match with him and PAC


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Great show


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If this was Vince bringing in the top guy on what was the competition just to job him out to Gillberg, all of you would be angry.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DRose1994 said:


> LMFAO. OC beats Adam Cole. Just months ago he was a highly touted acquisition, compared to
> Shawn Michaels and his debut being mentioned with the likes of Punk’s and Db’s.


Tony did say there was big plans for Cole. We found out tonight what they were.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Cole cannot fill Omega's role.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I wanted Johnny to come out just to screw Cole over in his hometown & come in the Next PPV


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Adam Cole leaves NXT to job to OC. Good shit.


I don't think he really had another choice. It was this or become Keith Lee or Bronn Breaker's bitch.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess Gargano in The Royal Rumble?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> That was actually decent, I mean they tried they really did. I just don't think anyone is interested in these 2 guys facing each other anymore.


the fact that they really tried, makes that match 10x funnier than it had any right to be.

it was like watching “the room”, it’s hilarious because the person behind the work really thinks it’s good shit.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I guess Gargano in The Royal Rumble?


Gargano's having a baby. He has no time for BayBay right now.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

They really pushing heavy on Orange Cassidy as a top guy. I just don't see it. And I'm not an OC hater. His gimmick is too goofy for me to take him seriously as a wrestler.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> He needs to return.


Facts, I've lost interest in the product without Kenny. He truly carried the show


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I guess Gargano in The Royal Rumble?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Geeee said:


> I guess Gargano in The Royal Rumble?


I would imagine Johnny's not showing up anywhere until his baby is born.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Facts, I've lost interest in the product without Kenny. He truly carried the show


And the funny thing is that Kenny wasn't even doing his best work in AEW.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Geeee said:


> I guess Gargano in The Royal Rumble?


I don't miss that CAW


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I guess Gargano in The Royal Rumble?


Hopefully he is going wherever Marko is going.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> And the funny thing is that Kenny wasn't even doing his best work in AEW.


Which is crazy because it was must see TV with him and Callis


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> He truly carried the show


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyway, it might sound ultra cheesy but I was having an awful day and this show really cheered me up.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I guess Gargano in The Royal Rumble?


His wife's having a baby isn't she? He might not want to work until then.

As for Cole, he's still unbeaten since Lights Out matches do not go on the record. But they need to chill out with him on TV non-stop.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> Either someone brought poster board and a sharpie or someone was just bringing that just in case and it paid off heavily.


*They checked the Twitters before the show!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485997846910361600

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486479667062353922*


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

How embarrassing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This is an actual take on another message board. Holy shit that place is nuts.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I wanted to like that because I like OC but I have no idea who Dan Whosun is and I got absolutely no explanation from the announcers to that or why he was there. The interference was a dumb spot. Cole kicking out of the Destroyer was lolz and OC hugging Cole for 30 seconds before going was the dumbest shit ever.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Anyway, it might sound ultra cheesy but I was having an awful day and this show really cheered me up.


It was nice. Sammy won. Cory and Bay Bay lost. All is good.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Whoanma said:


> It was nice. Sammy won. Cory and Bay Bay lost. All is good.


I literally predicted the exact opposite of these results and also I thought 2point0 would beat Inner Circle.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Facts, I've lost interest in the product without Kenny. He truly carried the show


I just realized no Don Callis either


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

With Danhausen in, it'd be a perfect time to fuck off the Dark Order. Danhausen does their shtick 100x funnier. He's genuinely likeable, creative, lives and breathes his character and will sell a ton of merch. I'm generally not big on comedy but he does it about as well as you can expect.

I also prefer the ROH signings than yet another NXT/205 guy, they're more imaginative recruits.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I literally predicted the exact opposite of these results and also I thought 2point0 would beat Inner Circle.


Well, to be honest I really thought there was no way Cory was going to lose that match.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Johnny might show in the next PPV

It's in Orlando


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Whoanma said:


>


Remember when people tried to compare Cole to Omega? Hahahahah


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> With Danhausen in, it'd be a perfect time to fuck off the Dark Order. Danhausen does their shtick 100x funnier. He's genuinely likeable, creative, lives and breathes his character and will sell a ton of merch. I'm generally not big on comedy but he does it about as well as you can expect.
> 
> I also prefer the ROH signings than yet another NXT/205 guy, they're more imaginative recruits.


People who don’t know him should give him a chance. I’m the same as you, not really in yo much of the comedy acts, but, Danhausen makes it fun to watch. I didn’t expect him to show up, though, I thought he was still hurt. Unless he is and just gonna do some talking for a while.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

How was the last 10 minutes? I skipped out


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> I thought he was still hurt. Unless he is and just gonna do some talking for a while.


He got hurt doing comedy, huh? Well, it's a tough business.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> If this was Vince bringing in the top guy on what was the competition just to job him out to Gillberg, all of you would be angry.


Fuck off with that shit. Adam Cole is smaller than Cassidy. Pretty goddamn hard to be upset at either guy winning.

If Cole were bigger, he’d be at the top of the card. He was good in NXT, because EVERYONE was small enough there that you had people in here actually arguing Adam Cole was as big as Omega.

Cole is tiny. He was the top dog in the land of the vanilla midgets.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Book it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486537602089975812


----------



## ProWresBlog (Apr 6, 2021)

> Ladder match


I'm not a big ladder match fan. I feel like everything that could possibly be done has been done already and they are just stunt shows. They had a couple of cool spots with the ladder cutter and the ladder crossroads The selling was basically non-existent and it was mostly just a spot fest. Sammy took a really nasty looking bump on the senton on the ladder.

I didn't really get the booking of Sammy losing to Cody then winning this one.



> Wardlow squash


The two dudes he squashed looked more legit than most of the roster. The Mr. Mayhem name doesn't really work for Wardlow as Wardlow is fine enough on its own.



> Santana, Ortiz and Jericho vs 2.0 and Daniel Garcia


Good storytelling here. I think it was a little early for S&O refusing to tag in Jericho here though. 



> Archer/Page package


Page's reign is bringing back memories of Rey Mysterio's short WWE title reign at this point. There HAS to be something going on to account for how little screen time he gets. You could legitimately watch these shows and forget this guy is the champ with how bad of a job they are doing with him.



> Jurassic Express/HFO segment


Where was Andrade? J-E said the Gunn Club weren't worthy of a title shot a few weeks ago and I fail to see how Private Party is since they haven't won a match against non-jobbers since August.



> Punk/MJF segment


Like their feud, it went on too long and got too much off-topic. I did like them showing Wardlow not being too willing to get into this though.



> Red Velvet vs Leyla Hirsch


This wasn't any good with Red looking real sloppy. Red has been with this company for over a year and a half now and has been wrestling for 5 years and should not be making these kind of mistakes at this point.



> Britt Baker segment


Went on too long and did very little for people who aren't from Cleveland and/or don't care about football or the Browns. This didn't accomplish anything.



> Lights Out Match - Adam Cole vs Orange Cassidy


I wasn't a fan of this at all. These guys have been feuding and OC's so mad at Cole that he's doing pocket dropkicks, giving him hugs and doing his slow motion kicks. We had comedy with Danhausen appearing and we had our trademark AEW canadian destroyer kick-out spot when Cole kicked out of the Panama Sunrise. At least they learned here from Blood and Guts and made the bump through the stage look better.

Overall thoughts: This felt like a really long show and wasn't very good. They did too much in the first match and hurt the rest of the show with it. The women's match sucked, the MJF/Punk and Britt Baker segments weren't too good and the main was awful with the usual AEW trademarks.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ProWresBlog said:


> I'm not a big ladder match fan. I feel like everything that could possibly be done has been done already and they are just stunt shows. They had a couple of cool spots with the ladder cutter and the ladder crossroads The selling was basically non-existent and it was mostly just a spot fest. Sammy took a really nasty looking bump on the senton on the ladder.
> 
> I didn't really get the booking of Sammy losing to Cody then winning this one.
> 
> ...



Ya it should havw main evented. Tony's main event booking is ass backwards


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> I guess to add to the amazing creative lowbrow wwe-light comedy garbage of OC?


This is WAAAAAAAYYYYY
more sophisticated low brow humour than whatever the monkeys typewriters churn out in WWE. 

Danhausen makes more than one person laugh on average. WWE is only supposed to make Vince laugh. That is why he is always rewriting things last minute. Only a McMahon is good enough to entertain another McMahon.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sammy Guevara and Cody killed it. One of the best ladder matches I've seen in the last 10 years at least. That cutter off the top of the ladder was BEAUTIFUL. Best cutter ever done and one of many great spots in the match. The CrossRoads from Cody off the ladder looked brutal and so did the Swanton Bomb from Sammy onto Cody. Guevara has to be hurting like hell right now. Surprised that Sammy won though. Cody should be getting more credit when he puts over talent like Sammy, MJF, and Darby. He's putting all of the 4 pillars over with Jungle Boy to come last. 

Wardlow squash was great as always, I like that they are having him squash multiple guys at once now. The breakup with MJF should get a huge reaction, I just hope the big guy is ready for a solo run in the spotlight. He can't really cut promos in kayfabe right now seeing as MJF won't let him speak, but once he turns, it'll be interesting to hear him speak more, that will determine a lot in regards to how over Wardlow remains. I would like to see him pushed as strong as they push Miro.

Inner Circle vs 2.0 was okay but most of the good here came from the storytelling. Santana and Ortiz have fought Jericho's battles since day one, and it's a legit reason why they are not prominent in the tag division, so putting that out there as a storyline makes perfect sense. I'd have them defeat Jurassic Express and win the gold next. 

CM Punk and MJF had another great segment, but none will ever beat the first. Punk vs MJF next week in Chicago should be FIRE. Can't wait. I wish they had held off though. 

The show went downhill here with the women's match. Red Velvet and Leyla Hirsch were disappointing. Especially because both are not bad in-ring. This was not a good match. AEW's women's division needs more. Hopefully the potential additions of Toni Storm and Ember Moon give it the boost it needs. It's hard to have your women's segment deliver every week when so few in the division can work at a high level. The Britt Baker promo afterwards was good, but needed an appearance from Thunder Rosa. Hopefully she makes quick work of Mercedes Martinez.

Main event was weak. That was the worst Lights Out match AEW has ever done, but that's not saying much given the high quality the others have had. Or maybe the one with Suzuki was worse. This one was just boring and uneventful outside of the Danheusen appearance. OC getting the win makes sense. Cole and the Paragon have steamrolled through the Best Friends on like 4-5 different occasions. Adam Cole needed his comeuppance at some point. 

Punk vs MJF and PAC/Penta vs Black/King has 10/10 show written all over it. Hopefully the undercard has some good stuff too. But tonight's show was great in hour one, then fell off with bad women's wrestling and an underwhelming main event in hour 2. Sammy vs Cody brings a 6.5/10 to a 7 for me.

*Overall: 7/10*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

@LifeInCattleClass , my friend, I am about to share my thoughts on Cody vs Sammy:

What a banger. I found myself genuinely scared for a couple of spots, specifically the fact they dared to do the vertical suplex off the ladder and the Crossroads off the ladder. Very dangerous spots that scared me and had my knots in stomach the minute I seen them setting up.

Very well put together match, good timing, pacing, some cool spots…

…then the ending.

This has to be a Cody call as a great match kind fell apart with just too much at the end, and the wrong guy going over. The match needed to first end with the Crossroads, leaning more into dickhead Cody (which it MAY be all a work, more on my thoughts on that at another time), and making this entire Cody/Sammy story meaningful - now it feels like Cody just won to try and get some of the rub from the young guy a la Jericho.

Then Guevara does the badass big ladder SwanTon, which would be a very cool way to end things if Sammy is going over, but no, Cody has to get back in the ring and climb like he didn’t just have a grown man land on him from 20’.

Not to mention the unnecessary interference from Fuego that literally did NOTHING to further the story in the ring or either guy’s overarching story. Cody didn’t turn, nor did he do anything wrong but defend himself against someone interfering.

I enjoyed the match, but the last few minutes are just totally deflating, typical of Cody overdoing it. The latter of which is why a small part of me wants to believe Cody is actually trying to do a really cool story here and this is all a work, but maybe he just lacks the psychology to know when enough is enough and can’t deliver the payoff. You know…like his typical anti-climactic match endings.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Fuck off with that shit. Adam Cole is smaller than Cassidy. Pretty goddamn hard to be upset at either guy winning.
> 
> If Cole were bigger, he’d be at the top of the card. He was good in NXT, because EVERYONE was small enough there that you had people in here actually arguing Adam Cole was as big as Omega.
> 
> Cole is tiny. He was the top dog in the land of the vanilla midgets.


I am not really upset with either of them winning since they are both awful. I am upset that it was actually on TV, in a main event no less.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I look forward to the day when CM Punk can cut a promo without breaking the 4th wall like he did again tonight by bringing up MJF using lifts to seem taller.

Punk is so fucking overrated it isn’t even funny. I really wanted to enjoy him, but this mf’er requires a live mic to stay over, which while it reminds me of WWE bs I can look past it, but he requires a live mic and pulling back the goddamn curtain every time. Otherwise he is getting badly outshined by MJF.

Get this fucking feud over with and stop letting the old guys get the MJF rub.



Two Sheds said:


> I am not really upset with either of them winning since they are both awful. I am upset that it was actually on TV, in a main event no less.


Oh, I misunderstood you. I thought you were angry that AEW jobbed out the NXT guy to the AEW mascot.


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Cody should be getting more credit when he puts over talent like Sammy, MJF, and Darby. He's putting all of the 4 pillars over with Jungle Boy to come last.


Sure Sammy went over Cody over in a pretty good ladder match (let’s face it they booked the ending as 50-50 so it’s not like Sammy whooped dat ass) but the whole thing had no build thus he didn’t get Sammy over in this whole mini feud. Unless of course this story continues and gains the heat for Cody to get him over. Time will tell. ✌


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Oh, I misunderstood you. I thought you were angry that AEW jobbed out the NXT guy to the AEW mascot.


I was speaking in the general sense and comparing it to when Vince would bring in WCW guys and bury them. I am not saying that is what happened here. I am saying that if the reverse had happened and the top guy from AEW (size not being the issue) had gone to NXT and been jobbed out to...I dunno...who is the Trashity of NXT? Anyway, if that person had been jobbed out to the clown goof of NXT, people on here would be pissed and hope Vince died for doing that.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I haven’t read every post, but, I’m sure it’s probably been mentioned already, I’m confused as to how Cody and Sammy weren’t the main event. It should have been the other way around.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> I haven’t read every post, but, I’m sure it’s probably been mentioned already, I’m confused as to how Cody and Sammy weren’t the main event. It should have been the other way around.


It is purely a ratings thing. AEW gets a big lead in from the Big Bang Theory re-runs, so they put a big match first to hold the audience.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> I haven’t read every post, but, I’m sure it’s probably been mentioned already, I’m confused as to how Cody and Sammy weren’t the main event. It should have been the other way around.


AEW have pigeon holed themselves with the lights out concept in that it always to to go on last


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> Fuck off with that shit. Adam Cole is smaller than Cassidy. Pretty goddamn hard to be upset at either guy winning.
> 
> If Cole were bigger, he’d be at the top of the card. He was good in NXT, because EVERYONE was small enough there that you had people in here actually arguing Adam Cole was as big as Omega.
> 
> Cole is tiny. He was the top dog in the land of the vanilla midgets.


OC is a comedy character and Cole is still the leader of a freaking group. That would be like having Tully Blanchard who was in the Horsemen who was not a big guy back in the day losing to Lanny Orowitz. You wouldn't have people say "well Tully is not like Steve Williams, he's small". Doesn't matter. You don't have your stars losing to your jabroni. 

Says a lot about how TK keeps having a hard on for his favorite mirror-image geek OC.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

bdon said:


> Remember when people tried to compare Cole to Omega? Hahahahah


One of those guys was most likely Shawn Michaels. The other guy was HBK’s taller, less talented friend, Triple H. I see both as obscenely overrated. Many many more fans think much more of them and their opinions.

I wouldn’t say they are average or other probable exaggerations that get thrown around online. This is the world we live in. There is often only room in discussions for radically opposing answers. The DX guys just aren’t the very tippy top of the wrestling talent food chain from my experiences.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> I was speaking in the general sense and comparing it to when Vince would bring in WCW guys and bury them. I am not saying that is what happened here. I am saying that if the reverse had happened and the top guy from AEW (size not being the issue) had gone to NXT and been jobbed out to...I dunno...who is the Trashity of NXT? Anyway, if that person had been jobbed out to the clown goof of NXT, people on here would be pissed and hope Vince died for doing that.


But if the top guy were the same size as the Trashidy in NXT, then I’d have no problem with it. Size not being an issue changes the entire complexion of things. Cole is smaller than Trashidy, so him doing the job doesn’t seem farfetched.

If he wants to win big time matches, then he can maybe try a d lift a dumbbell for once in his life and not look less athletic than Trashidy.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> But if the top guy were the same size as the Trashidy in NXT, then I’d have no problem with it. Size not being an issue changes the entire complexion of things. Cole is smaller than Trashidy, so him doing the job doesn’t seem farfetched.
> 
> If he wants to win big time matches, then he can maybe try a d lift a dumbbell for once in his life and not look less athletic than Trashidy.


Again you are closing your eyes and ears about what he is talking about. He's saying if you bring a high prized player that you hype on the show and who is featured a lot and you have him lose to a comedy wrestler, it's a stupid thing. And that people would blame Vince if he did that. All your talks of size have nothing to do with anything, bro.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> But if the top guy were the same size as the Trashidy in NXT, then I’d have no problem with it. Size not being an issue changes the entire complexion of things. Cole is smaller than Trashidy, so him doing the job doesn’t seem farfetched.
> 
> If he wants to win big time matches, then he can maybe try a d lift a dumbbell for once in his life and not look less athletic than Trashidy.


I know, and I agree. I joked the stipulation for this match should have been "loser has to lift a weight." But he was someone who was presented as the top guy for years on the competition. That was my main point. And while not a huge NXT watcher, I do know his promo work and story stuff over there was generally considered to be good. Then he shows up in AEW and is getting kissed by the Hardlys and gets pinned by the janitor. If the reverse had happened and a guy presented as a top guy in AEW showed up in NXT driving a toy tank, people here would be calling for Vince to die. That is all I am saying heh.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> I know, and I agree. I joked the stipulation for this match should have been "loser has to lift a weight." But he was someone who was presented as the top guy for years on the competition. That was my main point. And while not a huge NXT watcher, I do know his promo work and story stuff over there was generally considered to be good. Then he shows up in AEW and is getting kissed by the Hardlys and gets pinned by the janitor. If the reverse had happened and a guy presented as a top guy in AEW showed up in NXT driving a toy tank, people here would be calling for Vince to die. That is all I am saying heh.


It was unsanctioned, it doesn't count


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> It was unsanctioned, it doesn't count


It counts as far as alcohol consumption goes.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> I know, and I agree. I joked the stipulation for this match should have been "loser has to lift a weight." But he was someone who was presented as the top guy for years on the competition. That was my main point. And while not a huge NXT watcher, I do know his promo work and story stuff over there was generally considered to be good. Then he shows up in AEW and is getting kissed by the Hardlys and gets pinned by the janitor. If the reverse had happened and a guy presented as a top guy in AEW showed up in NXT driving a toy tank, people here would be calling for Vince to die. That is all I am saying heh.


But the CONTEXT would be completely different, because a top guy in AEW would be the biggest, most athletic person on HHH’s NXT roster. Adam Cole, no matter what the fuck he was in NXT, is the least athletic looking guy in a company that has offered Cassidy, Marko Stunt, and Jelly Nutella.

I was scared to death TK was going to bring that fucking skinny-fat midget into AEW and have him going over everyone, forcing mf’ers who look 10 times more believable to sell his stupid as fuck big man offense.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That was the worst loss Adam Cole has taken in at least two years, mf lost to a hug lmao. AC has been so underwhelming lately.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> But the CONTEXT would be completely different, because a top guy in AEW would be the biggest, most athletic person on HHH’s NXT roster. Adam Cole, no matter what the fuck he was in NXT, is the least athletic looking guy in a company that has offered Cassidy, Marko Stunt, and Jelly Nutella.
> 
> I was scared to death TK was going to bring that fucking skinny-fat midget into AEW and have him going over everyone, forcing mf’ers who look 10 times more believable to sell his stupid as fuck big man offense.


Your hate is completely screwing with your sense of logic. Cole has been a top guy everywhere he's been whether it was ROH, NXT or AEW. Doesn't matter that you don't like his freaking body. He's been one of the best wrestlers of this country having great matches and he's easily one of the most charismatic.

Lucky I don't go to all the flaws the wrestler of brooms has....


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm sure things will turn around in the future but Adam Cole looks like a complete joke now. And no, I'm not talking about his physique.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> Your hate is completely screwing with your sense of logic. Cole has been a top guy everywhere he's been whether it was ROH, NXT or AEW. Doesn't matter that you don't like his freaking body. He's been one of the best wrestlers of this country having great matches and he's easily one of the most charismatic.
> 
> Lucky I don't go to all the flaws the wrestler of brooms has....


So, you think Cole would be a believable AEW champion?

Sorry. I don’t. The fucking midget struggled to lift Cassidy up on the swinging DDT.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> That was the worst loss Adam Cole has taken in at least two years, mf lost to a hug lmao. AC has been so underwhelming lately.


This feud is done so I think it's only up from here, Miro had a similar path. I can't see his next singles feud not being against one of AEW's better mid-card acts, I'm thinking his next feud will probably be against Darby or Guevara, then he'll be Omega's first feud when he gets back. I'm not an Adam Cole mark but the guy will be more than fine.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prosper said:


> then he'll be Omega's first feud when he gets back.


…

…

…

I know it has been destined from the moment Cole signed, and I still can’t fucking stand the thought of Omega having to sell big man offense from the least athletic person in AEW’s entire roster.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> But the CONTEXT would be completely different, because a top guy in AEW would be the biggest, most athletic person on HHH’s NXT roster. Adam Cole, no matter what the fuck he was in NXT, is the least athletic looking guy in a company that has offered Cassidy, Marko Stunt, and Jelly Nutella.
> 
> I was scared to death TK was going to bring that fucking skinny-fat midget into AEW and have him going over everyone, forcing mf’ers who look 10 times more believable to sell his stupid as fuck big man offense.


I still have a feeling that Adam Cole is gonna get the megapush you described.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Regular fuckery followed by a dumb finish to a main event. It’s the AEW way…


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I still have a feeling that Adam Cole is gonna get the megapush you described.


Oh yeah. He definitely is. There is no way the Bucks’ best friend came to AEW and going to be stuck in the midcard.

And Kenny’s dumb, selfless ass will probably be the one that gives him the springboard.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> So, you think Cole would be a believable AEW champion?
> 
> Sorry. I don’t. The fucking midget struggled to lift Cassidy up on the swinging DDT.


He would be believable because the promos and charisma and in-ring skills are there. 

Now as far as winning it and keeping it, isn't this why his boys are there for? That's a big reason why Ric Flair was so dominant while being beaten for all these years, cause the Horsemen were helping him. 

The only thing i would change is giving Cole a big body guard.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> He would be believable because the promos and charisma and in-ring skills are there.
> 
> Now as far as winning it and keeping it, isn't this why his boys are there for? That's a big reason why Ric Flair was so dominant while being beaten for all these years, cause the Horsemen were helping him.
> 
> The only thing i would change is giving Cole a big body guard.


Ok bro. Believeable for you.

It isn’t for me. He looks fucking awful, and his style lacks psychology. Takes me completely out of the story.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Incredible episode of Dynamite. 

I watched and enjoyed every minute of the show except for the women's match, like usual. Some brief observations:

- Another very high quality opening match for the show. It's a smart strategy, as the audience is being training to expect to see something incredible as soon as Dynamite begins. Over time, you feel more and more excited in the minutes before the show begins - you feel hyped - because you know as soon as it starts, you'll be watching something good. In contrast, WWE often has legitimately 5 full minutes of nothing at all but replays and video packages to start a show, so if you miss the start you know you've literally missed nothing and over time that means you don't feel excited in the minutes just before the show begins. AEW has got this right.

- How did Sammy not break his back?!

- Multiple backstage promos tonight were interesting, and all of them add to the fast-pace feel of the show while keeping everyone fresh and on your mind. 

- AEW should spend about 3 seconds tying a bow on the end of key segments. E.g. after the ladder match, give us a short concluding sentence that sums up the story, and suggest something intriguing to look forward to in the future (e.g. "but what does this loss mean for the uncontracted Cody?"). Instead, while looking at the visual of Sammy celebrating, the last thing we heard was "and now over to Santana and Ortiz" like okay, that's enough for this moment, move over, next in line please. Reinforce the importance of what we just saw. If you need to segue into the next segment, go to a graphic for 3 seconds, or link Sammy's TNT title win with the Inner Circle and then to Santana and Ortiz's desire to win the tag team titles, so the overdubbed audio makes sense with the visual. 

- Wardlow is building nicely, but he does ignore the crowd when executing his repeated power bombs. If you pay attention, the crowd doesn't pop much at all for the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th powerbombs, and they haven't for a couple of matches now. He rushes into them like it's a rehearsed action that he's programmed to do regardless of what the crowd wants him to do. If he does one, then waits, and looks at the crowd, and then waits again... _then_ the crowd will start chanting "one more time!" and _then_ when he does it, he'll look like he's doing it for the people. That psychology of "listening to the people" sounds insignificant right now, but I think it's important if the long-term goal is to get the people behind him for when he finally turns on MJF or begins his main event run.

- CM Punk continues to deliver A+ content. Did you notice what the first thing he said was? He said he couldn't stop smiling because of the crowd. It felt genuine. About 15 minutes later, MJF went hard at CM Punk's fake smile. That's just one of the many clever nuances they wove into this exchange. MJF teased the Colt Cabana issue several times, and I expect him to go all the way with it next week in Chicago... the Punk/MJF build has been pure gold.

- Leyla Hirsh is legit the most boring wrestling character I've seen since Lance Storm. Red Velvet made an amateur mistake during her entrance, she immediately ran to the ring before I even had a moment to properly see her and remember that I like watching her. Use that camera time during the entrance to make me go "oh yeah, I like Red Velvet, maybe I'll stop and watch the match". 

- Loved the storytelling in the lights out match. OC wearing the cup, then using a low blow on Cole to setup the finish was creative, and then the best friends hug to end it... the match had meaning that tied into the story of the characters as expressed through their actions in the match - as wrestling should be. However, OC looked concussed at the end, so I hope he was just selling, as I want to have trust in AEW's big stunts when they happen.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> Ok bro. Believeable for you.
> 
> It isn’t for me. He looks fucking awful, and his style lacks psychology. Takes me completely out of the story.


Well lacking psychology, aren't you a fan of Omega?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> Well lacking psychology, aren't you a fan of Omega?


If that’s your entire argument, then I’ve already won this discussion. Enjoy your Mike Tyson wanna-be.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I think this post-match interview confirms that the "free agent" thing was leaked on purpose and is a part of Cody's storyline.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Just started watching.
That opening match was amazing. MOTY in January?
How do they follow that?
I think Cody has surpassed Kenny as my favourite wrestler.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The ladder match should have been the main event. No excuse for it not to be. Best ladder match in a while. Sammy is a God damn maniac. 

Wardlow squash was fun

The 6 man was boring. I hate will they won't they stories. 

Punk mjf was fine but it's the same points ad nauseum. The feud is starting to die

Worthless use of Britt 

Women's match I couldn't care less about.

The main event was a complete fucking joke. The danhausen cameo was great but everything else sucked. And that finish was the punchline. Cole lost to a hug. If you wanted the big Smash fucking do a spear or something. But this isn't only an aew sin. Wwe did the same finish with Cole and gargano and it was dumb then too.

6 out of 10


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Guevara/Cody was decent though a bit overdone and some super dangerous spots. It made sense to some degree though and they didn't do any comedy stuff so it wasn't too bad. Better than expected, but I still had zero investment in who won.

Hangman Cowboy Shits promo vignette makes me want to see him drop that title even quicker, can't take him seriously at all. Lance Archer most likely won't beat him, but he should, it'd be better than watching Hangman with the title for another month.

Baker's promo segment ended up amounting to nothing, I was hoping we'd see a debut come in and interrupt her, or at least her next opponent. Where's her girls been these last few weeks? The promo itself was ok but when she said 'Baybay' I literally went 'UGH!' outloud and felt the cringe run through my body. The more she associates with her comedy boyfriend and The Elite, the more its going to damage her in the short and long run.

Speaking of Adam Cole, this guy is the shits ever since he came to AEW and gets worse each week, and Kenny Omega isn't even there for him to be a sounding board off of, he's accomplishing this all by himself. He sucked in NXT and was overrated but at least he was marginally tolerable if kept in the background. I found myself actually cheering for Orange Cassidy for the first time ever, I think I'd even cheer for Riho if she faced Adam Cole. He get's worse and worse every week the further into his AEW career he goes. The match would have been an ok street fight if they would have kept out the comedy, kept the Young Fucks and Best Friends out of the match and actually had a match between two serious competitors. The ending was god awful with Cole not being able to escape OC hugging him. Anyone who enjoys wrestling as a sport or as a story driven entertainment outside of the core AEW indie fanbase can't honestly say that this hot garbage 'BTE' comedy match was better than the New Years womens street fight. The worst thing of the entire match was fucking Danhausen debuting. It seems like if theres some awful indie comedy performer AEW has to make sure they hire them.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The show overall was fun tonight.

I thought the Britt Baker promo was really good 

As expected, Cody Rhodes, Sammy Guevara, Adam Cole, and Orange Cassidy all stoled the show tonight wrestling-wise.

Kudos to CM Punk and MJF too for putting on a great segment too


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That ladder match was unreal. 

Genuinely one of the best ladder matches of all time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> @LifeInCattleClass , my friend, I am about to share my thoughts on Cody vs Sammy:
> 
> What a banger. I found myself genuinely scared for a couple of spots, specifically the fact they dared to do the vertical suplex off the ladder and the Crossroads off the ladder. Very dangerous spots that scared me and had my knots in stomach the minute I seen them setting up.
> 
> ...


Dude please - that match was bossss

everything about it worked

all this time Cody was just part of Sammy’s title story


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Show was a good B+

Ladder match was 10/10 stuff - edge of my seat stuff (well, bed)

Jericho thing was ok-ish / pnp definitely need to turn

MJF / Punk promo - again too wwe-lite / but took a strong turn with MJF sitting on his chest

Wardlow is always boss

Main Event was worse than what it could’ve been - if they had somebody else facing OC. Again, Cole is a cruiserweight wrestling like a heavyweight - he needs more ‘movez’

I like smaller wrestlers, but they need speed and explosiveness to offset size - like Darby. 

Cole doesn’t have that. His shit is very formulaic

rest was ok


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

That was a 9/10 show for me.

That following a 9/10 rampage.

AEW is on point

I didn’t agree with some of the winners, but you can’t live and die by that. The process was unreal.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

thorn123 said:


> That was a 9/10 show for me.
> 
> That following a 9/10 rampage.
> 
> ...


Rampage was a 10/10 for me - its the best wrestling show every week

almost no promos, good matches - bliss


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

That TNT Title Ladder Match was sick. Some nice spots and holy hell that Swanton Bomb onto Cody had to hurt Sammy. This match did get me on the edge of my seat as I wonder if Cody was going to win or give it back to Sammy. Glad Sammy got the win back. Is in the Inner Circle still alive? I hardly see them together. CM Punk/MJF needs to hurry up and end. That promo was fine but there's only so much you can keep doing until you finally get physical with each other. And that Britt Baker promo didn't get anywhere but I understand why she did it. She's from Pittsburgh and the Steelers had the Browns' number in the NFL this year. Main event match was fine. But I thought the finish was kinda corny. Overall decent show for AEW this week.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

bdon said:


> But the CONTEXT would be completely different, because a top guy in AEW would be the biggest, most athletic person on HHH’s NXT roster. Adam Cole, no matter what the fuck he was in NXT, is the least athletic looking guy in a company that has offered Cassidy, Marko Stunt, and Jelly Nutella.
> 
> I was scared to death TK was going to bring that fucking skinny-fat midget into AEW and have him going over everyone, forcing mf’ers who look 10 times more believable to sell his stupid as fuck big man offense.


Preach. And please never stop.


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

It's amazing that AEW still hasn't realised Orange Cassidy is god awful. Truly bad. Stop having him go over.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

I don't like Cassidy at all, but he has a much better looking physique, still, than Adam Cole, so the right guy went over.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This show felt like a big improvement over the last 2 weeks.

Between the great ladder match, the Punk / MJF segment (which did kind of drag on but had enough fun moments) and the Wardlow squash, those things elevate this show a lot.

Still not that interested in the IC Drama as of yet and the 6 Man did nothing for me. Velvet & Leyla tried but the crowd did not care. Britt's promo felt like they were spinning their wheels.

And I guess in middle, the Cole vs. OC main event was solid, just not nearly bloody or violent enough to warrant being a Lights Out match given the other Lights Out matches in AEW.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

It’s the first Dynamite I’ve watched in it’s entirety since the episode with Hangman vs Danielson and I loved it!

It had it all - fantastic mic work (Baker, Punk/MJF), cool debuts (Danhausen), storyline development and top to bottom great matches.

After being mostly stuck with Rampage and YouTube highlights of Dynamite, I’ll probably start watching it regularly again. Well, next week for sure as they’re stacked for the Chicago show again.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> all this time Cody was just part of Sammy’s title story


The Ladder match was awesome. I said it was a banger that fell apart at the end when they began doing too much, which is a staple of a Cody Rhodes match. I said the same when he faced Jake Hager if you want to check. 

And yes, I was on the edge of my seat. I fully admit it, and I was actually ready to pop if he hit the pedigree on either Fuego or Sammy.

But alas…this is Cody we’re talking about here. The guy put together a banger of a match, but like Bischoff alluded to his own problems in WCW - Cody can never get the finish just right. In his quest to make sure his match is a banger, he always wants to add just another spot or two too many.

But all of that is just nitpicking. I enjoyed the match.

The real problem I have is the call on who went over. There is no real reason to have Cody be a part of Sammy story as they have no real history, other than the first Dynamite match which isn’t really enough to warrant “history”. They only got involved with each other a month ago, and that doesn’t warrant Cody winning the title just to hot potato it back onto Sammy - unless of course you’re ready to concede that Cody wanted to pull a Jericho/Punk and make sure to work with the hot young act to try and get ring of some of the stank left behind by his Malakai and Andrade stories.

I always get shit on for acting like Cody isn’t allowed to win, but this was the perfect time for him to win. He was leaning into the heel tactics and ready to crush Sammy’s leg, then Fuego acts like a cocksucker, coming out to stop him, which Cody does but Fuego FOLLOWS HIM INTO THE RING. Cody hits him like a babyface defending himself! Then he teases the pedigree again, only to do the Tiger Driver. Sammy jumps in and Cody repeats the process. Would have been a PERFECT time to deliver the pedigree, shitting on the fans, and signaling in a blurred Kayfabe way that Cody was determined to be TNT champion, no matter the cost.

All in all this was a fucking awesome ladder match, but Cody simply overthinks it again at the end, does a “bit” too much, and whoever made the call for Sammy to go over is wrong for that one as it makes the Cody win unnecessary.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> The Ladder match was awesome. I said it was a banger that fell apart at the end when they began doing too much, which is a staple of a Cody Rhodes match. I said the same when he faced Jake Hager if you want to check.
> 
> And yes, I was on the edge of my seat. I fully admit it, and I was actually ready to pop if he hit the pedigree on either Fuego or Sammy.
> 
> ...


eeehhh... two points

Sammy also does too much - so the combo of them would always be car crash endings (a style I am admittedly fine with, but different strokes)

and then, they definitely have history - commentary even mentioned - Sammy never beat Cody / fist ever Dynamite match, Sammy lost his title to him / they've faced off 3 times before? (part of Cody / Inner circle too)

IMO, that is enough - it propels Sammy to the next level and Cody is distraught after losing a title he just won back 'without a contract on a handshake deal'






also... pedigree is coming - you know it, I know it - we all know it


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Watching the finish of the main event reminds me of how ridiculous it looked. Like, OC just had his arms, lazily, around Cole. His hands weren’t locked. He didn’t have a tight grip on one of Coles arms from what I can tell. Yet Cole is incapable of escaping OC’s grasp.

I feel like if he really wanted to escape, he would have, lol.




MarkyWhipwreck said:


> That was the worst loss Adam Cole has taken in at least two years, mf lost to a hug lmao. AC has been so underwhelming lately.


I don’t know if it was intentional but the finish felt like an “homage“ to when Cole and Gargano fell off the top of the cage in Toronto.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Sammy also does too much - so the combo of them would always be car crash endings (a style I am admittedly fine with, but different strokes)


This is definitely true, but that’s where the vet should step in and know when to pump the brakes.

As far as Cody’s story, I’m now 50/50 on whether this is all a work or not. I didn’t realize Cody had specifically mentioned Moxley by name when he discussed PWI’a 2020 #1 Wrestler choice. That DOES add a layer to all of this that lends itself to Kayfabe.

I’ve brought it up before, but when Mox won the title, he mentioned Cody hiding behind the stipulation to avoid a world champion Moxley. With the recent news that Cody had intended on doing a big pyro entrance and all of that if he won PWI’s #1, then I tend to believe the way they booked him as the star of the show in 2020 despite not being World Champ could have been them laying the ground work to have Mox come in and say, “Well yeah, you’ve kept me off TV all goddamn year. Tony Khan protecting another EVP from me!” which would have played right into his story of TK protecting the “Golden Boy” in episode 2 when he was pissed about his match with Kenny not being sanctioned. Make a story of Mox feeling like the EVPs are trying to shit on the WWE guy, like they only brought him in to try and get one over on the E…a play on their BTE invasion angle if you will.

I’m really 50/50. I can see this being an excellent story of art imitating life with Kenny, Cody, Bucks, and Mox all sitting down at the beginning and agreeing to go with it - cannot forget that Mox said Cody was the one who reached out to him - and everyone agreeing that Cody had to be the one to do it, because he is the guy most likely to be viewed as an asshole in the fans’ eyes, and Cody laughingly plays along.

Then there is shit like last night where Cody’s lack of psychology and ability to deliver the moment convinces me that he is trying to do a work, just isn’t very good at payoffs.

I won’t rehash why I think this is just Cody being Cody as I’ve said my peace on that. I just wanted to share why I’m 50/50 now.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

bdon said:


> Ok bro. Believeable for you.
> 
> It isn’t for me. He looks fucking awful, and his style lacks psychology. Takes me completely out of the story.


People around here like to laugh at guys being critical of another guy’s physique. But it’s not about liking his look or not, it’s about their character looking like a believable contender, or at least looking the part they’re playing. This is staged combat - part of the ‘staging’ is getting your audience to suspend disbelief, which is next to impossible when you are a scrawny, noodly-armed geek going against anybody who looks remotely formidable. And yeah, a little psychology wouldn’t hurt, too. Like maybe selling a DDT on the FLOOR for a little more than 5 seconds before jumping up and returning high-impact offense. Pretty much everything Cole does from the moment he walks out takes me out of any match he’s in. He’s not the only one, but definitely up there among the worst, especially considering his spot on the roster.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Day after thoughts:

- Opener was among the best ladder matches I can recall. If you're going to do a spotfest then do it well. Cody vs. Sammy, like Bucks vs. Lucha Bros, was how you do an engaging and spectacular spot-heavy match rather than a crappy one. Sammy is too reliant on spots in standard matches, but with this being a ladder match it made sense for him to channel his inner Jeff Hardy. I thought Cody's vicious offense was great. I stand by what I've said for a long time - Cody is one of the best workers and overall talents in North America, it's just the/his booking that has hindered him. He doesn't needs the smoke and mirrors many of his matches have, he knows how to work and engage fans. With the proper filter, Cody should be one of _the_ guys. Personally, I wanted him to win here, but it did the best job possible of trying to elevate Sammy further. Will it work? Sammy is well liked by the crowd as the young daredevil, but his first TNT Title reign lacked any defining feud. The second one needs more of a focus. Anyway, this is the AEW I got invested in - an athletic contest with the story told in the ring, rather than endless promos.

- Hobbs looked great in that fur coat with the sunglasses. Keep that look perhaps.

- Wardlow squashed not one but two jobbers in a quick and effective match. I do like the way Wardlow has been booked lately.

- We had a brief power cut during IC vs. Garcia/2point0 so I missed 80% of the match. The ending was alright I guess in furthering the IC dissension, but man Jericho is so boring these days and needs a long refresher break. I might have done Santana/Ortiz losing due to Jericho, then you can run a separate Ortiz/Santana vs. 2point0 match on Rampage next week as a logical follow up and have Ortiz/Santana win clean, showing perhaps they're better off without Jericho now.

- Punk vs. MJF was the long promo battle I'd hate if 90% of wrestlers did it. But if you're going to do the sports-entertainment stuff, then these are guys with the mic skills to do it. Until this segment, they'd basically avoided physical contact with each other, but to ramp it up before their match, MJF finally got to beat down Punk. Not only that, but the Wardlow storyline also saw more progress as he was very reluctant to powerbomb Punk and you could see it. I'd say MJF vs. Punk with the linked Wardlow storyline is some of the best storyline booking AEW has done. It's built anticipation for the big match and also cast a spotlight on one of the company's other big prospects. Having their first match at a medium sized building in Chicago does seem kinda weird, but I get the feeling this won't be a one-and-done feud. It shouldn't be after all the work put into it.

- After this - well, after a brief Acclaimed promo which was good - the show swandived for me personally. The women's match was an absolute bore and Red Velvet is an example of why AEW needs some working agreements. She definitely has a good presence about her, but is still not TV ready. I'd be sending the green women to Japan, ideally to work in Stardom, but if not then TJPW and the indies. And the green boys to New Japan or DDT to learn like young lions do on the undercard. If you look at the foreign young lions NJPW/Strong has developed like Alex Coughlin, Karl Fredericks and Gabriel Kidd, they're fundementally so rock solid because they were made to master the basics before anything else. Leyla is a decent midcard women's talent and should've made quicker work of Velvet here to build her for a match with Statlander.

- The Britt Baker segment was awful. Not due to Britt herself per se (although she was far more repetitive than normal), but because it was pointless and masturbatory sports-entertainment bullshit. If you're going to do these gimmicky in-ring skits, then at least give it a purpose. They could've probably slotted another match in here, like the Penta vs. Yuta banger from Dark.

- Following that was another bad women's segment with Nylea and Vickie appearing randomly to beef with Ruby Soho. The commentators seeemed as disinterested in everyone else. I don't like Nyla much, but could see the continuing value in her if her aura as a monster hadn't been crippled by repeated big match losses. She's functional but if a big woman has lost most of her big matches, how are we supposed to buy into her? This, Britt not having any credible babyface (besides Thunder Rosa who they're saving) to challenge her, and the earlier women's match showed the continuing flaws in AEW's female division.

- Now for the main event. I've seen a lot of praise for it on Twitter and some here. I hated this on almost every level and it felt like it should have been on the midcard of a GCW show like Janela vs. Cardona. Firstly, the Lights Out concept is supposed to be for matches that could cross the line, hence AEW absolving themselves of any blame. Yet this was tamer than many of the standard hardcore matches, like the TayJay vs. Bunny/Penelope match. From an action standpoint, the match felt disjointed and unevenly booked. They had a pretty long, surprisingly straight up match on the Holiday Bash weeks ago that was 10x better than this mess. This felt completely amateur and the finish was among the worst I can remember with OC 'hugging' Cole, yet not actually gripping his hands together, making Cole look like a weakling. They fell through a table which is ok, but the setup was so bad. I'm actually ok with OC winning, because it means Cole should be kept away from the world title scene for the foreseeable. He is clearly a talented worker but feels like a pure midcard talent in AEW. He is the perfect argument for weight classes, because he could be the Kenny Omega of a junior division for them, but it'd be crazy to push him to the very top the way he looks now. The only thing he has over PAC, for example, is a better entrance theme.

I'll go 6.5/10 for the show. Hour one was great thanks to the Ladder Match, which could considered be a TV MOTYC come December (it being so early in the year will handicap it though, like Fenix vs. Omega last year), and progression of Wardlow and Punk vs. MJF. Hour two I didn't really like anything except Danhausen's creative debut in the main event.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Since I didn't comment or rather glossed over I enjoyed the Punk beatdown so yeah 6.5 is accurate


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Adam Cole and Cody setting the standard in regards to how to put the lesser talent over. You love to see it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> People around here like to laugh at guys being critical of another guy’s physique. But it’s not about liking his look or not, it’s about their character looking like a believable contender, or at least looking the part they’re playing. This is staged combat - part of the ‘staging’ is getting your audience to suspend disbelief, which is next to impossible when you are a scrawny, noodly-armed geek going against anybody who looks remotely formidable. And yeah, a little psychology wouldn’t hurt, too. Like maybe selling a DDT on the FLOOR for a little more than 5 seconds before jumping up and returning high-impact offense. Pretty much everything Cole does from the moment he walks out takes me out of any match he’s in. He’s not the only one, but definitely up there among the worst, especially considering his spot on the roster.


Same here. 


3venflow said:


> - Hobbs looked great in that fur coat with the sunglasses. Keep that look perhaps


I LOVED this. Hobbs was channeling his inner Victor Sweet from Four Brothers, which was the ENTIRE reason for doing that promo out in the cold like that.

Very, very fucking cool.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Hot show from start to finish. Only slight low points were Britt Baker's kind of pointless and rambling segment. BTW, where are Jamie Hayter and Rebel? Seems like they've been completely sidelined since Britt aligned w/ Adam Cole & Co. Having them both out there would have made sense. Instead we just had Tony S. kind of awkwardly standing there while Britt ranted.

Also, the six man tag was longer than it needed to be. This Inner Circle storyline is starting to get dragged out, and it really just needs to get wrapped up. 

The ladder match was obviously incredible. Cody needs to be given credit when due, as he put over Sammy in very strong and decisive fashion. I know some people hate the obsession with creating "big moments" in AEW (which mirrors the WWE approach), but seeing Sammy hoist up both belts made for a very impactful visual. He's a legit superstar now. Hopefully he keeps being booked strong. Speaking of the Inner Circle, it kind of speaks to how marginal the group is that none of them came out to celebrate Sammy's huge win, but Fuego did. Fuego was also later seen with Sammy doing his "signs" segment.

I enjoyed the Lights Out match. It told a story without getting too ridiculous. As a blow off match, this was fine, and Orange winning made sense. Now both men can move on to other issues.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

By the way, Sammy’s title reign continues to flounder as many of us predicted.


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

Forum Dud said:


> Adam Cole and Cody setting the standard in regards to how to put the lesser talent over. You love to see it.


Our definitions of putting guys over differs greatly. Sammy narrowly edging out Cody in a match with little build and no heat doesn’t do it for me.

As a ladder match it was very good though.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Sammy Guevara vs Cody and Adam Cole vs Orange Cassidy was great, but everything in between was meh.

Britt promo was good, but Jamie and Rebel should of been there with her


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> By the way, Sammy’s title reign continues to flounder as many of us predicted.


Sammy's title reign is from his win against Miro to now

hotshotting the title between contender and champion is not untoward - but this whole thing can be seen as his 'reign'


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Sammy's title reign is from his win against Miro to now
> 
> hotshotting the title between contender and champion is not untoward - but this whole thing can be seen as his 'reign'


Where is Miro? He hasnt been on tv for a while.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Where is Miro? He hasnt been on tv for a while.


hurt hamstring

6 months


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Where is Miro? He hasnt been on tv for a while.


Hammy


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Where is Miro? He hasnt been on tv for a while.


On top of Lana.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Sammy's title reign is from his win against Miro to now
> 
> hotshotting the title between contender and champion is not untoward - but this whole thing can be seen as his 'reign'


Yes, that’s what I was considering his reign. It’s been boring, and he’s done nothing. Minus when Cody worked with him. Will go back to doing nothing, unless Cody wants to get the Sammy rub some more.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Fun show for the most part. But fuck OC getting a “clean” win over Cole. I would have accepted it if Kenny came in and gave him a one winged angel, but not even close.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> By the way, Sammy’s title reign continues to flounder as many of us predicted.


I am a fan of Sammy but I kind of agree. I wonder if Sammy losing the belt and then getting it back is sort of a way to "reset". 

I think the way for Sammy to get over is to just wrestle a lot, and do crazy shit, which will probably be bad for his body.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just watched the full show. Brilliant episode, their best since moving to TBS.

They haven't missed in a while. On the best run of weekly wresrling television in near on 2 years now since Feb 2020.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> How was the last 10 minutes? I skipped out


nice, why you be skippin out on it?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Yes, that’s what I was considering his reign. It’s been boring, and he’s done nothing. Minus when Cody worked with him. Will go back to doing nothing, unless Cody wants to get the Sammy rub some more.


I wouldn’t say this program with Cody was ‘nothing’


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

JR'S hilariously bad commentary was the highlight of this show for a 2nd consecutive week


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Pretty good show this week barring that main event. 

I would start a thread on how I feel Hangman is having a very mid title reign, and feels as unimportant as Moxley did. Seriously what the hell

However, do I really wanna contribute more negativity?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I wouldn’t say this program with Cody was ‘nothing’


You point out the obvious, which I said was something. The point being that the only time the TNT title EVER gets any big story is when Cody is involved. Then it goes back to being the clear secondary title.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

GNKenny said:


> Pretty good show this week barring that main event.
> 
> I would start a thread on how I feel Hangman is having a very mid title reign, and feels as unimportant as Moxley did. Seriously what the hell
> 
> However, do I really wanna contribute more negativity?


The minute Kenny dropped the WORLD title, and I seen Cody amping up his tv time I knew what was about to happen to Page.

Guy tells a great, three year long story with Kenny Omega, and all he gets for it is a cool prop to wear around.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Very high and low episode last night. High highs, low lows, but the lows outnumbered the highs, unfortunately.

1. Great match with Sammy and Cody to start, probably the best ladder match they've ever done. Unfortunately, with the wrong result at the end. Much as I hate Cody's current act, Sammy winning the title again feels like a step backwards. Cody could have had a much more meaningful run if he dropped it to Hook rather than the title just reverting to Sammy again, who wasn't the most exciting champion.

2. Please get Garcia and 2.0 off my TV now.

3. Wardlow is getting red hot. More on that later.

4. Fantastic segment with MJF and CM Punk from beginning to end. That crowd wanted Wardlow to turn BAD. Of course it was his hometown but still. He's getting real hot now. I think them facing off in Chicago next week is too soon. MJF vs. Punk, and Punk's first defeat, should happen at Revolution. Tony is pulling the trigger far too fast. Hopefully this match ends in a DQ or something, which I have a feeling it might.

5. Hangman needs to get past Archer fast. Sorry Tony, but you've gutted Archer for so long that we just can't buy him as a credible threat.

6. Julia Hart is definitely turning heel and going to the House of Black. Please just don't ruin her pretty little face with some kind of occult makeup.

7. Speaking of, nice promo by Black. He should have been a huge threat to Hangman by now, again, so this all feels bittersweet.

8. Did anyone in that entire building give a shit about that women's match? So damn random.

9. Baker promo was well-delivered but whatever.

10. Garbage. Absolute garbage. Once again, Orange Cassidy makes the show worse. The match was OK but the result was so bad that it immediately undid whatever good the match did. I know it's unsanctioned so it doesn't count for the records, but Tony is probably such a numbers geek that he doesn't get how badly this damaged the perception of Cole as a big deal. One would think that Cole was going to challenge Hangman at Revolution but now he lost to that total geek so it doesn't look so certain now.

Of all the people Adam Cole could have suffered his first loss too, ORANGE FUCKING CASSIDY. Unbelievable.

Tony and the Elite are way too bought into this sophomoric kind of humor, which is an unwelcome intrusion into a lot of the shows they do. This is where I buy the argument that AEW can use a more, shall we say, "action thriller" oriented kind of booker on the team.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Typical AEW special, not so special at the end.

Cody/Sammy was a great spotfest, basically having 20m time to land 10 spots, which were all very good but rediculously dangerous. But Sammy not giving a fuck about selling and corkscrewing over the top after falling a couple times a lot of meters makes me sick...him winning makes me even more sick, no need for him to win or for Cody to win the title in the first place. Nice spots, Cody gonna Cody, best part of the show (besides Cole´s entrance).

Inner meh..dont care.

Wardlow being welcomed by his hometown was great, he looks like a star, hope he gets away from MJF.

WOW will that Punk/MJF match suck, they hype it up so much (too much for my liking) and the match will just be done and bam, MJF lost, Punks going for the title and all that was for noting...

Womens match being unneccessarily long...8mins for those two gree ladies...ok.

House of Yawn..next..

Battle of the best entrance songs, damn I always smile when Cole´s entrance starts. Was clear from the beginnig that he lost. Still fucking stupid. Lame match too. Hope Cole gets away from OC and does something meaningful...

Cody saved the night, as sad as it is.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This was genuinely one of the best executed big spots I've ever seen. AEW needs to put this at the forefront of all its video hype packages.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

3venflow said:


> This was genuinely one of the best executed big spots I've ever seen. AEW needs to put this at the forefront of all its video hype packages.
> 
> View attachment 115907


such a great looking big spot, perfect landing on both parts


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

What a great show. I skipped the ladies match, the rest of it was really good.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jedah said:


> 10. Garbage. Absolute garbage. Once again, Orange Cassidy makes the show worse. The match was OK but the result was so bad that it immediately undid whatever good the match did. I know it's unsanctioned so it doesn't count for the records, but Tony is probably such a numbers geek that he doesn't get how badly this damaged the perception of Cole as a big deal. One would think that Cole was going to challenge Hangman at Revolution but now he lost to that total geek so it doesn't look so certain now.


As bad Cole losing to OC may be, it is 10x more offensive to me to imagine AEW’s champion, or any of the guys at the top for that matter, having to sell Cole’s offense. His offense is as believable as goddamn Riho, because they’re both the most diminutive wrestlers in their respective divisions.

Adam Cole sitting on Page punching him whole Page does nothing to just throw that fucking pipsqueak off him would be embarrassing as hell.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Orange Cassidy goes over AdaM Cole hahahahahahahahahahhaa this company is horrific


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Orange Cassidy goes over AdaM Cole hahahahahahahahahahhaa this company is horrific


Adam Cole is smaller than Cassidy.

hahahahahahahahahahahah that fucking guy


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think TNT wanted a bigger brand name as it's champion for the special.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RiverFenix said:


> I think TNT wanted a bigger brand name as it's champion for the special.


And I think TK needs to grow a pair of balls and book the show according to what is right.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> You point out the obvious, which I said was something. The point being that the only time the TNT title EVER gets any big story is when Cody is involved. Then it goes back to being the clear secondary title.


Weeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll…….. we’ll have to see if that changes


----------



## DevonGetTheTables (12 mo ago)

I haven't watched any wrestling in about a decade but I have heard some good things about AEW so Ive watched two weeks in a row now. Been fun to see some familiar old faces in Sting, Gunn, Jericho, etc. but I can't tell who I should be excited to watch moving forward. Adam Cole is a complete joke, not sure why this guy was in a main event...imagine plopping him into the heyday of WCW and WWF Attitude Era he wouldn't make it past dark matches. I will give this a few more weeks to see if there are some characters worth tuning in for but other than the ladder match I felt underwhelmed.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

So many people bitching here.

Ladder match was insane.
Wardlow match was fun. He’s a beast.
MJF/Punk was 🔥
Women’s match was fine.
Main event was good. Cole’s getting a lot of unnecessary hate for some reason. I’m not interested in OC really but it doesn’t bother me him winning.

How are you not entertained? Go and watch WWE if AEW isn’t good enough for you.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

DevonGetTheTables said:


> I haven't watched any wrestling in about a decade but I have heard some good things about AEW so Ive watched two weeks in a row now. Been fun to see some familiar old faces in Sting, Gunn, Jericho, etc. but I can't tell who I should be excited to watch moving forward. Adam Cole is a complete joke, not sure why this guy was in a main event...imagine plopping him into the heyday of WCW and WWF Attitude Era he wouldn't make it past dark matches. I will give this a few more weeks to see if there are some characters worth tuning in for but other than the ladder match I felt underwhelmed.


If you're a size mark you're in the wrong company and frankly industry. The 300lb roided monsters are few and far between these days.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> So many people bitching here.
> 
> Ladder match was insane.
> Wardlow match was fun. He’s a beast.
> ...


People are crying cuz cole lost a match that doesn't even count anyway??? Do they honestly not see Cole just denying the match counted and ending up winning the feud?

Ahhhhhh IWC never change🤣


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

why do aew haters go in here to hate on aew/orange cassidy
your just wasting your time hating on aew in this thread, go away haters, no one needs yalls stupidity/hatred in this thread


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DevonGetTheTables said:


> I haven't watched any wrestling in about a decade but I have heard some good things about AEW so Ive watched two weeks in a row now. Been fun to see some familiar old faces in Sting, Gunn, Jericho, etc. but I can't tell who I should be excited to watch moving forward. Adam Cole is a complete joke, not sure why this guy was in a main event...imagine plopping him into the heyday of WCW and WWF Attitude Era he wouldn't make it past dark matches. I will give this a few more weeks to see if there are some characters worth tuning in for but other than the ladder match I felt underwhelmed.


Well, you’ve missed AEW’s best talents in Omega and Moxley. Omega, specifically, carried the entire show for the first 2 years, whether in the tag title run with Hangman, or his nearly year reign as World Champ and his feuds with Moxley and Page.

Once Omega returns, the show will naturally pickup. Cole is, for whatever fucking reason, someone that many have tried propping as just as good as Omega for the last 2 years while in NXT, and it’s clear as day that he was merely “big fish, little pond”-ing people.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> This was genuinely one of the best executed big spots I've ever seen. AEW needs to put this at the forefront of all its video hype packages.
> 
> View attachment 115907


Definitely gonna be in the Dynamite intro


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> nice, why you be skippin out on it?


well I had to go but also I fine the main event trash constantly in AEW.Rampage is sometimes good but dynamite is normally random group matches.Also I find Cole complete meh. Anyways it was mainly because i had to leave the house. I enjoyed the rest of the show though.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Geeee said:


> Definitely gonna be in the Dynamite intro


agree it was done very well. Props to cody for taking it well Too as thats half the battle. Sammy is like a cat i swear.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Orange Cassidy goes over AdaM Cole hahahahahahahahahahhaa this company is horrific


OC > Cole in all the ways possible


----------



## DevonGetTheTables (12 mo ago)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> If you're a size mark you're in the wrong company and frankly industry. The 300lb roided monsters are few and far between these days.


Nah I loved me some Rey Mysterio, Hardy Boys, Edge and Christian just as much as Kane and the monsters. DDP was my favorite as a kid for a while but he is a sizeable dude as well. I just need to keep watching and see what it is like. I did see a dark tag team match with OC as well on YouTube and I was like what is this dude doing but after another week I get the gimmick and it is pretty funny as someone seeing it for the first time. I feel like he could be a better wrestler without the gimmick but maybe this is his peak ability and needs it. Cole is a straight up joke without a punchline from what I've seen.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

DevonGetTheTables said:


> Nah I loved me some Rey Mysterio, Hardy Boys, Edge and Christian just as much as Kane and the monsters. DDP was my favorite as a kid for a while but he is a sizeable dude as well. I just need to keep watching and see what it is like. I did see a dark tag team match with OC as well on YouTube and I was like what is this dude doing but after another week I get the gimmick and it is pretty funny as someone seeing it for the first time. I feel like he could be a better wrestler without the gimmick but maybe this is his peak ability and needs it. Cole is a straight up joke without a punchline from what I've seen.


Yeah you're going to need a week or two to get the gimmicks and shit it's not perfect but the only show i can sit through.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DevonGetTheTables said:


> Nah I loved me some Rey Mysterio, Hardy Boys, Edge and Christian just as much as Kane and the monsters. DDP was my favorite as a kid for a while but he is a sizeable dude as well. I just need to keep watching and see what it is like. I did see a dark tag team match with OC as well on YouTube and I was like what is this dude doing but after another week I get the gimmick and it is pretty funny as someone seeing it for the first time. I feel like he could be a better wrestler without the gimmick but maybe this is his peak ability and needs it. Cole is a straight up joke without a punchline from what I've seen.


Do yourself a favor and watch Kenny Omega vs Bryan Danielson, ie The Battle of the Internet Wrestling Community Darlings.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Decided to actually go back and watch the show instead of watching youtube highlights it actually wasn't a bad show (the first hour was dope)


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> If that’s your entire argument, then I’ve already won this discussion. Enjoy your Mike Tyson wanna-be.


I mean you talk about lack of psychology and Omega is the icon of spot fest wrestling. He is what people talk about when they talk about AEW and their wrestlers lacking psychology. That indy wrestling and all that stuff. "You do a move, I do a move you, You do a move, I do a move" The no selling, etc...

I have seen many matches by the Elite where it starts good and they do the right thing but at some point in the match, the spot fest starts and it never stops. It's a bad habit that they won't ever stop doing, I feel. Not saying Cole is a master of psychology but it's less formulatic.

I'll say this though, Omega is incredibly athletic and his blows look good.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> I mean you talk about lack of psychology and Omega is the icon of spot fest wrestling. He is what people talk about when they talk about AEW and their wrestlers lacking psychology. That indy wrestling and all that stuff. "You do a move, I do a move you, You do a move, I do a move" The no selling, etc...
> 
> I have seen many matches by the Elite where it starts good and they do the right thing but at some point in the match, the spot fest starts and it never stops. It's a bad habit that they won't ever stop doing, I feel. Not saying Cole is a master of psychology but it's less formulatic.
> 
> I'll say this though, Omega is incredibly athletic and his blows look good.


I don’t take issue with spotfests or false finishes. I take issue when bigs like Luchasaurus or Brian Cage are doing flips, because what guy that large is going to fight like that? None.

By the same token, Adam Cole refusing to accentuate the things he DOES have as a smaller guy just makes no sense. It is wrong for anyone to have to sell the idea that they can’t manhandle and throw a 160-pound man off them. He is literally the smallest guy on the roster now that Marko Stunt’s contract has not been renewed. And yet others have to sell his big man-based offense.

It’s as selfish as Broken Matt Hardy requiring motherfuckers to sell the idea that they genuinely believed he teleported. Either work on your body to make sense of your “heavy”-based offense and make yourself into a ‘97 Jericho in WCW, or you need to find some other way to make yourself unique.

That you can’t grasp this is baffling to me.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

-In 1997, Archer vs Page would have happened the next week after he attacked Page.
-Why are they doing Punk vs MJF on tv? This is again backwards booking where they will book a tag match at the PPV probably with Punk, Wardlow, Sting and Allin vs Penisickle. The tag match should be the tease for the singles match.
-What needs to happen on tv is Wardlow turning on Penisickle.
-Wardlow should also call them Penisickle on TBS.


----------



## rolemodel (Apr 6, 2007)

That ladder match was great but it should have finished the show. Still enjoyed the show though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I don’t take issue with spotfests or false finishes. I take issue when bigs like Luchasaurus or Brian Cage are doing flips, because what guy that large is going to fight like that? None.
> 
> By the same token, Adam Cole refusing to accentuate the things he DOES have as a smaller guy just makes no sense. It is wrong for anyone to have to sell the idea that they can’t manhandle and throw a 160-pound man off them. He is literally the smallest guy on the roster now that Marko Stunt’s contract has not been renewed. And yet others have to sell his big man-based offense.
> 
> ...


this

Cole is the size of Darby and Jungle Boy, but he wrestlers like he’s Ethan Page or someone even bigger

he won a punch exchange with Luchasaurus for fucks sake


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this
> 
> Cole is the size of Darby and Jungle Boy, but he wrestlers like he’s Ethan Page or someone even bigger
> 
> he won a punch exchange with Luchasaurus for fucks sake


Preach.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he won a punch exchange with Luchasaurus for fucks sake


That one fucking killed him for me. He literally ended up on top of Luchasaurus in a ground and pound situation. Want to know why UFC and boxing have weight divisions? Because no matter how badass Connor McGregor or Floyd Mayweather are in their respective sports, someone heavier can fucking do serious, ever-lasting damage.

Psychology is so much more than selling an injury. HOW you portray your fights is a large part of it, and no big men should be doing backflips as it buries the small guys, a classic old school wrestler like Cody Rhodes shouldn’t do top rope Huricanrana’s to a Luchadore like Penta, and small guys shouldn’t be ground and pounding or doing Canadian Destroyers to much bigger wrestlers. It buries the opponent, making their unique character traits less special.

And from an audience perspective, we know the level of participation that must occur to allow such a frail man to ground and pound. Cole doesn’t even try to weaken the legs of his opponent to convey the message that he is fearful of his lack of strength. Nah, he just goes in gung-ho, ready to manhandle his opponents. Haha


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Adam Cole would make for a great Harvey Whippleman type manager whose job is to look pathetic, making the star look better. Based Vince once again showed he's smarter than the internet geeks by wanting to make Adam Cole a manager. This is why Vince is the GOAT.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> I don’t take issue with spotfests or false finishes. I take issue when bigs like Luchasaurus or Brian Cage are doing flips, because what guy that large is going to fight like that? None.
> 
> By the same token, Adam Cole refusing to accentuate the things he DOES have as a smaller guy just makes no sense. It is wrong for anyone to have to sell the idea that they can’t manhandle and throw a 160-pound man off them. He is literally the smallest guy on the roster now that Marko Stunt’s contract has not been renewed. And yet others have to sell his big man-based offense.
> 
> ...


But again that's your issue. You are obsessed with Cole's size and because of that you don't want to see him going blow to blow with someone bigger. But I have never had an issue with that watching a Cole match ever. It has never entered my mind. And I am betting all those people that have been raving about his great matches I've never had an issue with him as well.

Again I am posting the same match I posted yersterday with a bigger guy, Chris Hero:






I see zero problems here.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Sammy and Cody did well.
P n P having a match.
PP getting an upcoming match.
An Acclaimed sighting.
Julia Hart's insane graphic for her upcoming match with Jade
(If she can be entertaining at all - she seems kind of funny -pls get her away from the other two Varsity Blonds)
MJF's natural talent for engaging a crowd
DANHAUSEN from under the ring (perfect way to debut him)

That's all that mattered for me from this show.

Oh, and while I'm here I wanted to remind everyone that OC is talented at what he does. He may not be a big guy or the most impressive high flyer on the roster, but he is great at portraying a character in the ring and his hands-in-pockets moves are technically difficult. And kids like him. That matters.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> But again that's your issue. You are obsessed with Cole's size and because of that you don't want to see him going blow to blow with someone bigger. But I have never had an issue with that watching a Cole match ever. It has never entered my mind. And I am betting all those people that have been raving about his great matches I've never had an issue with him as well.
> 
> Again I am posting the same match I posted yersterday with a bigger guy, Chris Hero:
> 
> ...


That guy looks just like a larger Adam Cole, ie he’s not an athlete. Literally every other male on the AEW roster looks more athletic than Adam Cole.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> But again that's your issue. You are obsessed with Cole's size and because of that you don't want to see him going blow to blow with someone bigger. But I have never had an issue with that watching a Cole match ever. It has never entered my mind. And I am betting all those people that have been raving about his great matches I've never had an issue with him as well.
> 
> Again I am posting the same match I posted yersterday with a bigger guy, Chris Hero:
> 
> ...


And after watching all of this, I’m amazed at how much worse Cole looks compared to the above video. He is by no means ripped in the video, but he has a clear base of muscle underneath a bit of fat, but the muscle is evident in his delts and pecs. Even his biceps look significantly larger than now.

Maybe Adam Cole really just doesn’t care anymore…


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

2:42 makes so much sense. 6’5”, 260 pound Luchasaurus in a hockey fight with 5’9”, 160 pound Adam Cole.

Nothing wrong with Cole’s offense, people. Nothing to see here. It’s just MY issue.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

bdon said:


> That guy looks just like a larger Adam Cole, ie he’s not an athlete. Literally every other male on the AEW roster looks more athletic than Adam Cole.


Chris Hero’s gimmick in the 2000s was literally Pro Wrestling’s Greatest Athlete. He would do all sorts of drills and some flips here and there. He was by no means a high flyer but his athleticism and cardio was amongst the best in the business. Hero had to be a good athlete to go several 50+ minute matches against the Pepsi-Man himself, CM Punk. Actually Hero didn’t look in great shape during that time (2002-2008) but his clothes hid whatever he wanted. Once he transitioned into “That Young Knockout Kid” he switched to just trunks and boots. This look seemed unattainable if anyone saw him in the early 2000s.

He and Claudio Castagnoli (Cesaro, you know where) were such a great team by that time and Hero responded with being in the best shape of his career. He even had a six pack at one stage, he says.

Once he was signed and released from playing “Kassius Ohno” the first time he really seemed to reverse course on maintaining his more athletic look. Then he started to put the weight back on.

When Hero was developing his working body he also started on a tear through every promotion that would book him. While Bryan Danielson was essentially slumming it as “ Daniel Bryan” it would be Hero who would become the interim BITW. Even if it was stated that Hero wasn’t on the level of the best from NJPW he was clearly having the best matches in North America… minus Mexico. The lucha scene wasn’t as good as it had been so it is not really relevant atm as we discuss such undefined topics as pro wrestling tends to be.

Hero was re-signed by WWE and kept in NXT for far too long. Sadly for fans his next move would only be laterally into WWE’s NXT sister project - NXT UK. Hero probably really enjoyed it since he likes working and doing seminars for trainees in the UK more than most North Americans normally would.

That guy…THAT guy who went 93 minutes with CM Punk…he is/was an excellent athlete. Obviously just wrestling long matches don’t prove anything on their own. Hero and Punk though were doing it FIRST. At that time the concept was pretty unique in 2000s’ pro wrestling landscape. A lot of that stuff he did to go extra long in matches does not age well as years and wrestling quickly progress. Once Hero and Claudio reunited it was full steam straight ahead.

He put the weight on quickly but he also improved by leaps and bounds in the 2010s from where he originally gained some notoriety in the early-to-mid 2000s.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> And after watching all of this, I’m amazed at how much worse Cole looks compared to the above video. He is by no means ripped in the video, but he has a clear base of muscle underneath a bit of fat, but the muscle is evident in his delts and pecs. Even his biceps look significantly larger than now.
> 
> Maybe Adam Cole really just doesn’t care anymore…


I agree in the video, Cole looked far better physically back then. But do you have a problem with the match and how Cole is wrestling in that video?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> I agree in the video, Cole looked far better physically back then. But do you have a problem with the match and how Cole is wrestling in that video?


I take issue with the suplexes, but for the most part, the offense made sense. Him being in better shape gives it more of a sense of believability.

But most of that video is him delivering kicks and cheating, which makes sense. A 160-pound, skinny fat guy trying to win with weak ass punches like he does now doesn’t make sense and kills my suspension of disbelief.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487083416822718478


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> 2:42 makes so much sense. 6’5”, 260 pound Luchasaurus in a hockey fight with 5’9”, 160 pound Adam Cole.
> 
> Nothing wrong with Cole’s offense, people. Nothing to see here. It’s just MY issue.


This "hockey fight" spot could take a few years off and no one would miss it. Way too overdone.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> This "hockey fight" spot could take a few years off and no one would miss it. Way too overdone.


And it’s even dumber in the context of Luchasaurus and Adam Cole. There is nearly a foot difference and 100 pounds. This does not happen in real life with the smaller guy standing a chance.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Definition of Technician said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487083416822718478


I would say that’s about right, it was one of the best 1v1 ladder matches I’ve ever seen. On the level of Taker/Jeff for me.


----------

